# Expansion nach Bosnien-Herzegowina...



## kraftl (28. Dezember 2016)

Hallo! 

Was haltet Ihr von der Expansion nach Bosnien-Herzegowina und dem Tod von '(hand)made in germany' bei Nicolai?

Ehrlicht gesagt erschüttert mich dieser Schritt...

Beste Grüße,
Kraftl


----------



## n18bmn24 (28. Dezember 2016)

kraftl schrieb:


> '(hand)made in germany' bei Nicolai


war eines der Kaufargumente, warum ich mich für einen N-Rahmen entschieden habe.

Aber was haben sie denn genau vor? Ich finde dazu nix. Expansion bedeudet ja nicht zwingend den Tod von Made in Germany


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraftl (28. Dezember 2016)

Hi! 
Im Intro des aktuellen Katalogs steht "Wie die Bilder in diesem Katalog erkennen lassen, haben wir heute im beschaulichen Lübbrechtsen ein Größe erreicht, die kein weiteres Wachstum mehr zulässt. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich mit meinem Freund Pero Desnica zusammengetan und in der Stadt Travnik in Bosnien Herzegowina eine kleine Rahmenschweißstätte aufehbaut, die in der Lage ist, unsere Hardtail Rahmen zu fertigen."
Parallel wird aus "made in germany" scheinbar "Crafted by NICOLAI" - daher meine Erkenntnis das 'made in germany' bei N begraben (bei den HT-Rahmen) wird...
Beste Grüße,
Roland


----------



## corra (28. Dezember 2016)

Tja da das eines meiner hauptargumente war das wirklich alles bei uns in niedersachsen /deutschland hergestellt wird , kann ich jetzt nach 6 nicolai getrost auch auf Specialized umsteigen oder YT oder Canyon


----------



## kraftl (28. Dezember 2016)

Hi, das macht mich echt fassungslos - mein Argon CX ist heute Morgen gestorben, noch bevor es geboren wurde...


----------



## Timmy35 (28. Dezember 2016)

Das war hier in den letzten Wochen schon Thema:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nicolai-2017.809862/page-7

Einschl. Statement von Kalle.


----------



## mhubig (28. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe das so verstanden, dass Kalle Nicolai findet das dass Prädikat "Made in Germany" heutzutage immer weniger Aussage hat. Und das kann man ja auch nachvollziehen: Ein Fahrrad das in Deutschland entworfen wurde, dessen Rahmen aber in Taiwan gefertigt wird und das mit Teilen von SRAM oder Shimano zusammengebaut wurde, könnte man wahrscheinlich auch noch als "Made in Germany" bezeichnen (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Made_in_Germany). 

Ausserdem scheint sich die Firma Nicolai durch die Abkehr von "Made in Germany" "in diesen Zeiten von Trump, AfD und Rechtspopulismus (1)" auch politisch positionieren zu wollen (Hallo Corratec ).

Und nicht zuletzt soll "Crafted by NICOLAI" verdeutlichen dass "das Qualitätsverständnis der NICOLAI Mitarbeiter für den Fahrradrahmenbau im Vordergrund (1)" steht, und nicht Ort der Fertigung oder Herkunft des Arbeiters ...

Ich denke dass es schon ein Unterschied ist, ob man einen Fertigungsauftrag nach Taiwan vergibt, oder in Bosnien Herzegowina eine Firma gründet und dort auch die Mitarbeiter ausbildet. Und so wie ich die Firma NICOLAI und auch den Kalle bisher erlebt habe, denke ich auch dass die neuen Mitarbeiter in Travnik gute Arbeitsbedingungen haben werden ...

Ich jedenfalls bin mit meinem ION 16 und Argon GLF extrem zufrieden und sehe keinen Grund daran zu zweifeln, dass NICOLAI auch in Zukunft geile Bikes in extrem hoher Qualität herstellen wird!

(1) https://issuu.com/why_gbr/docs/nicolai-katalog-2017-crafted-final-


----------



## guru39 (28. Dezember 2016)

Kalle ist hier genauer auf das Thema eingegangen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nicolai-2017.809862/page-8#post-14247664


----------



## Ollibolli11 (28. Dezember 2016)

Bei der ganzen Diskussion stelle ich mir nur die Frage nach welchen Kriterien ihr Qualität bewertet?!
Ist Qualität bei euch ein Schriftzug?
Meine Definition von Qualität ist die Güte in der ein Produkt hergestellt wird.
Und die stimmt bei Nicolai bzw. meinem Helius GPI auf jeden Fall.

Ich stell mir gerade vor wie die Diskussion verlaufen würde hätte Kalle die Firma an einen Bosnier ( der weiterhin in Deutschland produzieren würde) verkauft.


----------



## tomschuh (28. Dezember 2016)

@corra Nach allen öffentlich zugänglichen Informationen (Katalog, Kalle´s Antworten hier im Forum) werden nur die Hardtails in Bosnien geschweißt und bisher ist auch nur vom Schweißen die Rede. Wenn dem so ist, heißt das, dass Arbeiten wie das Zuschneiden der Rohrsätze, die Fräsarbeiten, das Lackieren / Eloxieren etc. weiterhin auch für diese Rahmen in Lübbrechtsen durchgeführt werden - ebenfalls die finale Qualitätskontrolle vor Auslieferung.
Demnach ist immer noch ein sehr hoher Anteil der Fertigung in Deutschland ansässig (was nach wie vor eine deutliche Abgrenzung zu Canyon, YT, etc. schafft).

@kraftl Für all diejenigen, denen es wichtig ist, dass ihr Rahmen komplett aus Deutschland kommt, bietet Kalle das doch auch weiterhin an:


kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> wenn jemand darauf besteht , daß sein Rahmen in Lübbrechtsen geschweißt wird und die Geduld in Bezug auf eine längere Lieferzeit mitbringen kann, dann können wir ihm natürlich auch den Rahmen in Lübbi schweißen ..... Der Preis ist momentan gleich .... und die Qualität ist auch gleich !


----------



## kraftl (28. Dezember 2016)

Hi!
Mist, schlecht bis gar nicht recherchiert... Sorry! 
Am Ende bleibt für mich aber übrig, dass ich für den o.g. in BIH geschweissten Rahmen keine 1.5k Euro ausgeben werde, sondern auf einen stylishen CX-Rahmen von der Stange (gerne Asien) zurückgreifen und den Rest für einen Urlaub (Transalp?) verballern werde. 
Und ja, sicherlich stellen die netten Jungs aus BIH gute & haltbare Rahmen her - Nicolai, der bisherige Idealismus & in meinen Augen auch Patriotismus sind mit der Verlagerung aber gestorben, was mich echt trifft! 
Kraftl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (28. Dezember 2016)

kraftl schrieb:


> Hi!
> Mist, schlecht bis gar nicht recherchiert... Sorry!
> Am Ende bleibt für mich aber übrig, dass ich für den o.g. in BIH geschweissten Rahmen keine 1.5k Euro ausgeben werde, sondern auf einen stylishen CX-Rahmen von der Stange (gerne Asien) zurückgreifen und den Rest für einen Urlaub (Transalp?) verballern werde.
> Und ja, sicherlich stellen die netten Jungs aus BIH gute & haltbare Rahmen her - Nicolai, der bisherige Idealismus & in meinen Augen auch Patriotismus sind mit der Verlagerung aber gestorben, was mich echt trifft!
> Kraftl


 
Wenn Nicolai für Dich wirklich gestorben ist, dann brauchst Du auch nicht mehr unser Forum voll zu müllen


----------



## nightwolf (28. Dezember 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Kalle ist hier genauer auf das Thema eingegangen.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nicolai-2017.809862/page-8#post-14247664


Da hat er das doch wirklich ausfuehrlich und gut nachvollziehbar erklaert.

In DE ist es leider so, dass sich Arbeit kaum mehr lohnt, und es man den jungen Leuten gar nicht uebel nehmen kann, wenn sie entweder advanced sesselpupsing fuer > 4k€ netto pro Monat wollen und wenn das nicht klappt, lieber gleich auf Hartz IV gehen.

Aber Arbeit, die anstrengend ist und bei der man sich am Ende noch dreckig macht? Wozu das denn  
Mich hat sogar meine 1914 geborene Oma (-> hatte also den zweiten Weltkrieg als junge Erwachsene miterlebt und kannte ihn nicht nur aus dem Geschichtsbuch bis garnicht) komisch angeschaut als ich nach dem Studium ein paar Jahre in der Werkstatt gearbeitet habe.
_Ich muesse doch infolge des Studiums 'einen guten Posten' finden koennen._
Da war nur damals in den 90ern nicht viel geboten  Hat sich ja danach zum Glueck wieder gebessert ...


----------



## justanicename (28. Dezember 2016)

Ich war ja letzte Woche noch bei Nicolai zum Probefahren und hab mir die Firma angesehen.
Ist ja nicht so, dass da jetzt nur noch Rechnungen geschrieben werden und das Handwerk ausgelagert wurde.
Da wird in allen Ecken gearbeitet und z.B. Frästeile, die ja auch im HT zum Einsatz kommen, werden doch vermutlich auch weiterhin dort produziert.
Ich habe das so verstanden, dass die (zeitaufwendige) Schweissarbeit bei den HT Rahmen jetzt in BIH passiert, von Leuten die genau dafür ausgebildet wurden. Also ein 2. Standort für Schweissen von Nicolai in Zusammenarbeit mit Pero Desnica.
Im Endeffekt also so, als ob in Lübbrechtsen zusätzlich ein paar Schweissplätze geschaffen würden, was nach Kalles Aussage eben nicht so problemlos geht.
Der Strom zum Schweissen ist in BIH auch nicht schlechter als in DE und wenn die Leute das gelernt haben, dann würde ich mir wegen der Qualität keine Sorgen machen.
Ist ja nicht so, dass nur der Name Nicolai bleibt aber alles andere dann "billige" verlängerte Werkbank ist und die HT Rahmen nur irgendein Lohnarbeits-Produkt von irgendeiner Schweisserei sind.


----------



## guru39 (28. Dezember 2016)

kraftl schrieb:


> Hi!
> Mist, schlecht bis gar nicht recherchiert... Sorry!
> Am Ende bleibt für mich aber übrig, dass ich für den o.g. in BIH geschweissten Rahmen keine 1.5k Euro ausgeben werde, sondern auf einen stylishen CX-Rahmen von der Stange (gerne Asien) zurückgreifen und den Rest für einen Urlaub (Transalp?) verballern werde.
> Und ja, sicherlich stellen die netten Jungs aus BIH gute & haltbare Rahmen her - Nicolai, der bisherige Idealismus & in meinen Augen auch Patriotismus sind mit der Verlagerung aber gestorben, was mich echt trifft!
> Kraftl



Wenn Du ein Patriot wärst müsstest du sagen "jetzt erst recht".
Schließlich kann man es sich im Moment noch aussuchen ob man einen HT-Rahmen Made in Germany haben möchte.


----------



## bastea82 (28. Dezember 2016)

Die Qualität der Rahmen wird sicherlich nicht darunter leiden, aber für 'Made in Germany' war man bereit etwas mehr zu zahlen, der höhere Preis schien jedenfalls irgendwie gerechtfertigt. Das scheint für einige, mich eingeschlossen, in dem Fall jetzt nicht mehr so zu sein.
Einen grossen Teil des Rahmenpreises machen nunmal Lohnkosten aus und die sind in Bosnien geringer als hierzulande (2500€ zu 666€, Vgl. Durchschnittseinkommen)



justanicename schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so, dass nur der Name Nicolai bleibt aber alles andere dann "billige" verlängerte Werkbank ist und die HT Rahmen nur irgendein Lohnarbeits-Produkt von irgendeiner Schweisserei sind.


Genau das ist es aber, es wird billiger produziert bei gleichem Verkaufspreis.


----------



## kraftl (28. Dezember 2016)

@guru39

Ach komm! Sobald man eine (scheinbar) einzelne kritische Meinung vertritt, darf man sich hier nicht mehr äußern? Da wäre es ziemlich schnell sehr ruhig auf dem Server... Zudem gehst Du evtl. ein bisschen weit, wenn Du meine Zeilen als 'Müll' bezeichnest... Auf der anderen Seite zeigt mir Deine Reaktion & die zahlreichen Beiträge der anderen Schreiberlinge, dass das Thema scheinbar schon einen Nerv getroffen hat, aber zum Thema.

Ich hatte _'Nicolai, der bisherige Idealismus & in meinen Augen auch Patriotismus sind mit der Verlagerung aber gestorben, was mich echt trifft!' _geschrieben...

Wo steht, dass Nicolai 'für mich' gestorben ist - ich sehe hier eigentlich eher einen Verfall der Marke 'Nicolai', was man doch hoffentlich noch schreiben darf, da es meine Meinung ist... Mal sehen wo die Reise bei И hingeht, wenn in 2018 die Produktion der Fully's auch nach BIH ausgelagert wird, es in 2019 keine "Made in Germany-Option" mehr gibt, dann dürfte sich die Sache für mich erledigt haben, aber erst dann... Bis dahin werde ich meine Meinung bzgl. И fleißig kundtun und auf den aktuell wahrscheinlich feinsten Rahmen meinen Spaß haben  -> mit Ausnahme des CX Argons, das ich echt gerne gekauft hätte!

Beste Grüße,

Kraftl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (28. Dezember 2016)

kraftl schrieb:


> @guru39
> 
> ... Zudem gehst Du evtl. ein bisschen weit, wenn Du meine Zeilen als 'Müll' bezeichnest...



Schau bitte nochmal genau nach! Etwas derartiges habe Ich nicht geschrieben.


----------



## bastea82 (28. Dezember 2016)

Das kam so aber nicht vom guru


----------



## guru39 (28. Dezember 2016)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Das kam so aber nicht vom guru



Danke.


----------



## kraftl (28. Dezember 2016)

@Guru: Ich bitte ernsthaft um Entschuldigung! 

Absatz I & II galt dem User @pratt


----------



## guru39 (28. Dezember 2016)

kraftl schrieb:


> @Guru: Ich bitte ernsthaft um Entschuldigung!
> 
> Absatz I & II galt dem User @pratt



Kein Thema.

Mir tut nur der arme @Guru leid der hier immer benachrichtig wird


----------



## wosch (28. Dezember 2016)

Dass die HT-Rahmen in Bosnien geschweißt werden, finde ich einigermaßen ok, zumal die auf Wunsch auch in Deutschland geschweißt werden können. Jeder, wie er mag.
Schlimm ist jedoch das neue Miniformat des Kataloges, drei prospektartige Heftchen für unterschiedliche Bikesegmente und der *gegossene* E-Bikerahmen.
Aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema.


----------



## Sentilo (28. Dezember 2016)

Das kleinere Format ist wirklich spaßfrei. Letztes Jahr konnte man den Katalog noch auf dem Tisch ausbreiten wie einen prächtigen Bildband und die feinen Details studieren. Jetzt braucht man 'ne Lupe


----------



## MantaHai (28. Dezember 2016)

Es wäre schön wenn dieser Thread wieder geschlossen wird und die Diskussion wieder in den Nicolai 2017 Thread verlagert wird...


----------



## wildbiker (28. Dezember 2016)

zum Nicolai E-Boxx-Bike..











Also künftig wieder YT, Canyon und sonstige Mainstream Bikes fahren.. Nicolai ist dann auch leider nichts mehr besonderes... Schade..


----------



## MantaHai (28. Dezember 2016)

wildbiker schrieb:


> zum Nicolai E-Boxx-Bike..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Das oben gezeigte Modell kommt aus dem 3D-Drucker, deswegen sieht man keine Frässpuren und Schweißnähte.

2. Bei Nicolai steht das Gesamtsystem im Vordergrund und in die Entwicklung der neuen E-Bike Generation ist viel Input von außen geflossen (siehe hier); technische Optmierung stand dabei mehr im Vordergrund als auf Teufel komm raus ein G16-E-Bike zu schaffen.

Lest euch doch erstmal den gesamten 2017er Thread durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (28. Dezember 2016)

Lasst mal bitte die Ebikes hier raus. Für die gibt es doch ein anderes Forum.


----------



## wosch (28. Dezember 2016)

MantaHai schrieb:


> 1. Das oben gezeigte Modell kommt aus dem 3D-Drucker, deswegen sieht man keine Frässpuren und Schweißnähte.


Im Katalog wird kein 3D gedrucktes Fake detailiert abgebildet, sondern das zu kaufende Endprodukt.
Die Fertigungsmethode nennt sich "PACECAST" und wird im Katalog erklärt. 
Mir gefällt es nicht, egal ob E- oder Muskelantrieb.


----------



## Guru (28. Dezember 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Kein Thema.
> 
> Mir tut nur der arme @Guru leid der hier immer benachrichtig wird



@guru39: schon okay, sind fast immer spannende Threads


----------



## MantaHai (28. Dezember 2016)

wosch schrieb:


> Im Katalog wird kein 3D gedrucktes Fake detailiert abgebildet, sondern das zu kaufende Endprodukt.
> Die Fertigungsmethode nennt sich "PACECAST" und wird im Katalog erklärt.
> Mir gefällt es nicht, egal ob E- oder Muskelantrieb.



Nope, steht im E-Bikeforum.


> 3) An diesem Design Prototypen im 3D Druck fehlen natürlich die Nicolai Schweißnähte in Handarbeit. Nicolai typische Einfräsungen und hochwertige Schweißnähte etc. werden noch kommen . Keine Angst . Nichtsdestotrotz muß sich Nicolai auch in Bezug auf die Formensprache weiterentwickeln.


----------



## daflosti01 (29. Dezember 2016)

Ach Leute,

kriddelt nicht an Allem rum, ihr wollt auch am Monatsende pünktlich euer Gehalt!

Qualität kann überall auf der Welt erzeugt werden...

Und wem es nicht passt, der kauft sich halt nen schicken Stahlrahmen


----------



## beetle (30. Dezember 2016)

Für mich ist immer das Kaufargument "Made in Germany" gewesen. Bzw. ist es noch. Den aufgerufenen Preis für die Hardtailrahmen ist einfach zu hoch für ein Produkt, dass das diesen selling point nicht mehr hat. Die Marke Nicolai ist eben mal mit Made in Germany gleichgesetzt. Gute Produkte in hoher Qualität machen eben auch andere Hersteller. Und dann schaue ich wieder auf den Preis. Die hohen Lohnkosten in Deutschland reduzieren sich in Bosienen. Wieso soll ich dann nochmal gleich 1400€ für einen Rahmen ausgeben?


----------



## kraftl (30. Dezember 2016)

Servus!

https://worldofmtb.de/nicolai/

Sorry, aber ein Großteil dieser "Botschaft" ist nur noch Schall & Rauch...

Habe zudem noch in meinen Archiven (Test des Argon Road (quasi ein Hardtail-Rahmen) im Magazin "Rennrad") gekramt und das folgende Fazit gefunden...

_"Doch wenn es eine Sintflut gäbe und auf der Arche Noah nur noch Platz für ein Rennrad wäre, so würden wir das Nicolai retten."_

Kraftl


----------



## Timmy35 (30. Dezember 2016)

kraftl schrieb:


> Habe zudem noch in meinen Archiven (Test des Argon Road (quasi ein Hardtail-Rahmen) im Magazin "Rennrad") gekramt und das folgende Fazit gefunden...



Hast Du die Möglichkeit, den Test einzuscannen und mir zu schicken. Würde mich echt interessieren.


----------



## kraftl (30. Dezember 2016)

Servus Timmy, schick' mir doch bitte Deine private eMail-Adresse... Beste Grüße, Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraftl (30. Dezember 2016)

Hallo! So, hier mein letzter Post bzgl. dem Thema...

Hätte es in DE keine 'schwachen' Regionen gegeben, die sich über einen Produktionsstandort gefreut hätten?

Und (R.I.P.) könnt' Ihr Euch ja noch 
http://www.sat1regional.de/aktuell/...inbikes-in-handarbeit-hergestellt-186510.html

reinziehen!

Beste Grüße,

Kraftl


----------



## HansGuenther (30. Dezember 2016)

Ich hoffe nur, dass sich es schnell genug herumspricht; "Made in Germany" ist ja für viele oder die meisten Käufer der Hauptkaufgrund und für Nicolai der Hauptrechtfertigungsgrund für die überzogenen Preise.
Und ich hoffe, dass die Mitarbeiter schnell genug merken, wenn sie selbst dabei mithelfen, ihre Arbeitsplätze zu vernichten. Ich kenne das aus meinem Bekanntenkreis (Automobilzulieferer). Zuerst wurde nur ein winziger Teil in Südosteuropa gefertig, jetzt fast alles und bald alles. Die Mitarbeiter aus Deutschland mussten beim Anlernen, Ausbilden, Aufbauen und Einstellen der Maschinen vor Ort bei der Beseitigung ihrer eigenen Arbeitsplätze helfen. Das geschah über einen Zeitraum von insgesamt 10 Jahren und ist jetzt fast abgeschlossen.
PS: ich habe das Statement von Kalle gelesen; lächerlich und wirr. Aber auf Trump zu verweisen passt sehr gut: schließlich hat jener angekündigt, Arbeitsplätze zurück in die USA zu holen; da gibt es keinen besseren Weg ihm den Mittelfinger zu zeigen, als selbst Arbeitsplätze auszulagern. Ätsch!


----------



## daflosti01 (30. Dezember 2016)

Leute: man merkt, dass hier keiner von Euch Unternehmer ist...


----------



## codit (30. Dezember 2016)

kraftl schrieb:


> Hätte es in DE keine 'schwachen' Regionen gegeben, die sich über einen Produktionsstandort gefreut hätten?
> l


Oh Mann, Kraftl was soll das? Kalle Nicolai hat geschrieben, dass Du wenn Du etwas länger warten kannst, Dein HT auch am D-Standort geschweißt bekommst, ganz ohne Aufpreis. Also bekommst Du was Du willst, wenn Du willst.

Ansonsten sollten wir beide keine Unternehmensentscheidung bewerten, über deren Gründe wir höchstens spekulieren können. Die finanzielle Existenz von N hängt in Konsequenz an diesen Entscheidungen und die Leute dort leben nicht von Ideologie sondern von den Euronen, die sie mit Ihren Produkten verdienen. Ich selber bin im Job extrem unabhängig, trotzdem muss ich ab und an auch Dinge tun, die mir nicht unbedingt gefallen. Dir geht es sicher nicht anders, wie kannst Du da so gegen eine Entscheidung einer Dir im Innerern unbekannten Firma an argumentieren?

Im übrigen finde ich es Klasse, dass N auch in Zukunft komplett in Europa fertigt, denn frei nach HRK "bin ich Europas Sohn" (aber keiner der Europäischen Union).

Und das kann ich mir nicht vekneifen, @HansGuenther Du wirst Deinem Spruch nicht gerecht, Du hast gerade einen "fuck given". Entschuldige bitte diese billige Replik, manchmal platzt mir halt auch die Schnur.


----------



## HansGuenther (30. Dezember 2016)

Eben doch und gerade deshalb. Ich bin kein Unternehmer, nur ein einfacher gottesfürchtiger Mann. Aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann, nahm dieses Thema bei fast jeder Produktvorstellung, bei fast jedem Interview und bei jedem Artikel darüber einen wichtigen Stellenwert ein. Insofern kann man hier schon von einer 





codit schrieb:


> Ideologie


 sprechen. Aber aus meiner beschränkten Sicht (da kein Unternehmer) hört sich das Statement von Kalle ziemlich dürftig an und wird als europäisches Entwicklungshilfe- und Verbrüderungsprojekt verkauft. Schön. Auch sind anscheinend Trump und die AfD daran schuld, dass "Made in Germany" nicht mehr schön, sondern regelrecht ekelhaft, zumindest komplett bedeutungslos ist. Hier ein paar Beispiele, dass Nicolai diesen Ruf gepflegt hat (oder pflegen hat lassen). Aber wenn sich hier einige das Recht rausnehmen, zu behaupten, dass man ja gar nicht wisse, was im Inneren der Firma vorgeht und daraus schlussfolgern, dass die pure existentielle Not ins Ausland treibt kann man ebenso gut meinen, dass es wohl Raffgier ist.


----------



## justanicename (30. Dezember 2016)

Ohne jetzt weiter auf den Rest einzugehen:
Wo siehst oder liest Du denn irgendwas von Trump, AfD o.ä. bei Kalles Posting?

Zitat von Dir @HansGuenther  "[...]ich habe das Statement von Kalle gelesen; lächerlich und wirr. Aber auf Trump zu verweisen passt sehr gut[...]"

Ich verstehe gerade nicht, was Du an Kalles Statement wirr findest und ich sehe auch keinerlei Bezug zu Trump.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastea82 (30. Dezember 2016)

daflosti01 schrieb:


> Leute: man merkt, dass hier keiner von Euch Unternehmer ist...


Ja, nur als Unternehmer hat man den Durchblick


----------



## codit (30. Dezember 2016)

O.k. @HansGuenther Deine Argumentationslinie mit der früher zentralen Werbebotschaft "made in Germany" kann ich ja nachvollziehen, war ja für mich vor vielen Jahren auch einer der Gründe, auf N-Rahmen zu setzen. Aber Kalle Nicolai hat doch geschrieben, dass er am Standort keine (zusätzlichen) Wig-Schweisser bzw. an entsprechender Ausbildung Interessierte mehr findet. Soll die Firma deshalb also mit allen Konsequenzen auf Weiterentwicklung verzichten?

Den Spruch mit "Trump" und "Afd" im Katalog finde ich übrigens auch daneben, hab aber selber im Leben auch schon viele unpassende Sprüche gemacht und nehme das deshalb auch nicht so ernst.

Am Rande: Das Recht, nach meiner Sicht auf die Welt zu argumentieren nehme ich mir auch in Zukunft sehr freizügig heraus.


----------



## justanicename (30. Dezember 2016)

Aha, anscheinend im Katalog.
Auf den warte ich noch.


----------



## tadea nuts (31. Dezember 2016)

Es gibt ja genug andere Hersteller. Wenn euch die Rahmen nicht mehr zusagen wechselt doch. Bisher war halt alles Made in germany. Kalle hat ausführlich darauf hingewiesen warum das nicht mehr klappt. Er lagert die Produktion nicht aus. Hat einen eigenen Betrieb in Bin.
 Er stellt sicher das es keine Qualitatsverluste gibt. Was will man mehr? Natürlich preiserlass. Mal sehen was kommt.
Mir haben die Rahmen immer gefallen. Über Made in germany haben ich und Kollegen eigentlich nie wirklich nachgedacht. Funktionierende schöne Rahmen,  ganz einfach. 
Um mal zu provozieren: die meisten denken nur an den Wertverlust.


----------



## kraftl (31. Dezember 2016)

Servus!
@codit - der K. Nicolai hat sicherlich recht - die Qualität wird wahrscheinlich (hoffentlich) nicht an der Auslagerung leiden - Liteville schafft es ja auch, sogar in Taiwain... Aber ich geh' doch auch nicht zu Cube und laß' mir dort ein Reaction "made in Germany" zammlaminieren um anschliessend mit stolz geschwellter Brust durch die Gegend zu fahren.
Ich bedauere den Schritt seitens Nicolai zutiefst - ich hätte "made in germany" bei N bis zum letzten Tag unterstützt - "a bisserl made in germany" ist es mir aber nicht wert UND (ich kann beruhigen) ich werde dann halt wo anders etwas zammbrutzeln lassen - siehe Board:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gute...ere-handgemachte-rahmen.831700/#post-14266941

So, jetzt ist's auch gut - ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch & ein gesundes & erfolgreiches 2017 und das Nicolai nicht das selbe Ende wie Fixie Inc. & Nox ereilt...

Kraftl


----------



## MantaHai (31. Dezember 2016)

Wie sinnlos diese Diskussion ist ... 

Nur mal zum mitschreiben:
Da wird von einer Firma erwartet, dass sie egal um welchen Preis 100% ihrer Produkte in Deutschland fertigt. Die Firma findet aber nicht genügend Facharbeiter in Deutschland, sondern ein paar motivierte Jungs im Ausland. Um als Unternehmen weiter zu bestehen, entscheidet sie sich eine Tochterfirma zum Schweißen einer bestimmten Produktlinie im Ausland zu gründen. Die Qualität ist die gleiche, der Preis soll runter gehen und wer will kann ohne Aufpreis, aber mit Wartezeit sein Produkt in Deutschland fertigen lassen. 

Weil jetzt aber die Firma nicht mehr komplett in Deutschland produziert, wird sie für einen *öffentlich kommunizierten *Schritt angegriffen.


----------



## MantaHai (31. Dezember 2016)

Und wer die Aussage von Kalle bzgl. des Schweißermangels nicht glaubt, der möge doch mal im Internet nach freien Stellen für MIG-Schweißer schauen... Da gibts einige...


----------



## bastea82 (31. Dezember 2016)

MantaHai schrieb:


> wird sie für einen *öffentlich kommunizierten *Schritt angegriffen


Hier werden, wie in einem Forum üblich, Meinungen vertreten. Einen Angriff kann ich hier nicht erkennen?

Um Mitarbeiter zu akquirieren, kann man auch entsprechende Anreize bieten.



tadea nuts schrieb:


> Um mal zu provozieren: die meisten denken nur an den Wertverlust.


Um mal zu provozieren: einige denken hier nur an Gewinnmaximierung


----------



## MantaHai (31. Dezember 2016)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Hier werden, wie in einem Forum üblich, Meinungen vertreten. Einen Angriff kann ich hier nicht erkennen?
> 
> Um Mitarbeiter zu akquirieren, kann man auch entsprechende Anreize bieten.
> 
> ...



Schon mal Kalle persöhnlich kennengelernt? Fahrradbau ist seine Leidenschaft, deswegen hat er auch mit nichts angefangen und macht es immer noch. Wenn er Gewinnmaximierung betreiben würde, gebe es Nicolai nicht mehr und Kalle würde nicht in der Fahrradbranche arbeiten.


----------



## trailterror (31. Dezember 2016)

Ich kann den post von hansguenther schon teilweise nachvollziehn.

Es bestehn halt genug potentielle gründe, welche nährboden für weitere, und noch weitreichendere befürchtungen darstellen, welche halt  zum teil sehr kontradiktorisch zu der einstigen firmenpolitik sind.

Mir persönlich geht es da nicht mal so ums made in germany; die qualität und die philosophie war mir wichtiger als der "simple" spruch, jedoch war N selbst der spruch stets enorm wichtig und stand als eins der aushängeschilder schlechthin...nun die abkehr und nicht mehr so wichtig...

schaut man sich die entwicklung der firmenpolitik der letzten jahre so an, dann wird mir schon auch ein bisschen mulmig wie die reise weitergeht...

Verkürzte modellzyklen, einschränkungen bzgl custom möglichkeiten, umbenennung der internetseite von .net auf .com, zum teil
komplette versandbikes, relatives mitschwimmen auf der aktuellen trend/standardwelle, krumme rohre, produktion im ausland....

Das sind schon einige umkehrungen zu dem wofür N mal eingetreten ist...

Es ist zu befürchten, dass die entwicklung weiter in richtung von kommerziellem mainstream geht...

Wie bereits gesagt, Kalle hat seine argumentation geliefert, welche es zu respektieren gilt, auch wenn nicht jedermann sie unbedingt akzeptieren muss...

Ich weiss nicht wie es um die finanzlage von N bestellt ist, jedoch geh ich davon aus, dass man wirtschaftlich wachsen will oder es einem in zukunft zumindest nicht schlechter gehn soll (auf kosten von traditionsreichen idealen)....

wäre man bei den traditionellen werten geblieben, so wäre verzicht wohl unumgänglich gewesen. das wäre dann halt die (zum teil bewundernswerte) konsequenz gewesen welche man bereit sein muss einzugehn...

Obwohl man schon ordentlich eingebüsst hat, sind sie immer noch irgendwo besonders (bauernhof, allgemeine qualität der produkte...)

Nur wie lange noch...? Ich denk die frage ist berechtigt!

Ich hoff das beste 

Guten rutsch N! Ihr, die sache, der idealismus liegt mir immer noch extrem am herzen...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (31. Dezember 2016)

@trailterror du beschwerst dich wegen einer Domainendungsänderung ... (die völlig logisch ist, da 2/3 der Nicolai Kunden nicht aus Deutschland kommen)


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (31. Dezember 2016)

Einen schönen guten letzten Abend 2016 euch allen!
Ich folge diesem Thema und schwanke dabei fast von Post zu Post zwischen Zustimmung und Kopfschütteln.
Vielleicht noch zur Erklärung:
Ich bin kein Hardcore Fan und fahre erst seit 2 Jahren ein Nicolai. Ich wollte schon viele Jahre eines fahren und es ist das beste und schönste Bike, was ich je hatte (von meinen 3 ). Leisten konnte ich es mir aber nur, weil ich eines der letzten 26er gekauft habe und mein Händler mir sehr gewogen war. Sonst würde ich jetzt Canyon o.ä. fahren. Wie die neuen "G's" fahren, will ich eigentlich gar nicht wissen, denn dafür hätte ich in 20 Jahren kein Geld...
Zuerst war ich auch erstaunt und erschüttert, dass Nicolai sich so verändert.
Aber Kalle hat es doch schlüssig erklärt und sich gerechtfertigt, obwohl er das doch gar nicht müsste! Warum sollte Kalle das tun, wenn ihm seine Kunden egal wären und Gewinnmaximierung betrieben werden sollte, wie hier manche User unterstellen?
Natürlich ist all die Jahre das "Made in Germany" DAS Besondere an Nicolai gewesen. Aber wer den Hof mal besucht hat und - so wie ich - gestaunt hat, wie eng beieinander alles ist (quasi ausgereizt) und diesen Fakt und Kalles Anmerkung von fehlendem Nachwuchs hier zusammen zählt, der kann doch eigentlich nicht schlecht über die Firma denken und sprechen!
Warum sollte Kalle für 'was weiß ich wieviel Euro' irgendwo in "Germany" eine Fertigung bauen, wenn es keinen Fertiger gibt, während fähige Leute Kapazitäten und Enthusiasmus haben, nur halt "3 Länder weiter"? Der Wechsel von "Made in Germany" zu "Crafted by Nicolai" sagt doch aus:
Die Qualität bleibt gleich, dafür steht der Name!
Wie viele Bikes werden nicht mehr dort gefertigt, wo sie entstanden sind, sondern in Taiwan?! Bei Nicolai kann man den Jungs, die die Räder bauen, die Hand schütteln, am TdoT. Bei Rocky Mountain (mein altes Rocky war noch Made in Canada, danach gab es Taiwan Produktion - gekauft haben es die Leute trotzdem und billiger wurde es dadurch nicht!) und anderen Firmen ist das wohl nicht (mehr) der Fall.
Das breit gefächerte Angebot, was wohl von (u.a.euch) allen verlangt wird, muss halt hergestellt werden, damit die Firma sich am Markt behaupten kann und die Angestellten bezahlt werden können.
Aber das haben ja auch schon mehrere von euch geschrieben.
Nicolai bleibt auch mit Zweitfertigung in Bosnien Herzegowina eine besondere Marke, mit besonderen Details und besonderer Qualität. Davon bin ich überzeugt!
Zum Abschluss einen guten Rutsch und - wie Kalle immer schreibt:
Cheers!
Maik


----------



## bastea82 (31. Dezember 2016)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Schon mal Kalle persöhnlich kennengelernt? Fahrradbau ist seine Leidenschaft, deswegen hat er auch mit nichts angefangen und macht es immer noch. Wenn er Gewinnmaximierung betreiben würde, gebe es Nicolai nicht mehr und Kalle würde nicht in der Fahrradbranche arbeiten.


Noch nicht, aber aus reiner Nächstenliebe wird auch Kalle nicht produzieren und mit Leidenschaft kann man auch keine Rechnung bezahlen.



Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Gewinnmaximierung betrieben werden sollte, wie hier manche User unterstellen


Was ist es denn deiner Meinung nach sonst? 
Man darf und sollte auch fragen dürfen, wo die Reise hingeht


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (31. Dezember 2016)

@bastea82 
Du hast sicher Recht: Der Verkauf von mehr Rädern bedeutet mehr Gewinn. Also wird danach sicher schon gestrebt. Anders überlebt man ja nicht.  Aber Gewinnmaximierung wäre Produktion in Fernost und allenfalls Komplettierung vor Ort - nach meinem Verständnis.


----------



## wildbiker (31. Dezember 2016)

Den kahresabschluss von nicolai kann man einsehen.. 

https://www.bundesanzeiger.de/ebanzwww/wexsservlet

(Nicolai Gesellschaft eingeben)



Gesendet von meinem Apple iPhone7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## justanicename (31. Dezember 2016)

Edit: @Kaffeeklicker 
Das edit da zwischen meiner Antwort noch ein Post kam. Nur damit der Zusammenhang auch klar ist wem ich antworten wollte. 
Edit Ende 

Der Verkauf von mehr Bikes bedeutet erst mal mehr Umsatz. Das kann unterm Strich mehr Reingewinn bedeuten, das kann auch weniger Verlust oder Ausgleich von steigenden Kosten, also gleich bleibender Gewinn bedeuten. Das nur mal so ganz allgemein.
Guten Rutsch Euch allen.


----------



## wildbiker (31. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Ollibolli11 (1. Januar 2017)

Sorry, aber geht das jetzt nicht ein bisschen zu weit? Auch wenn es öffentlich im Bndesanzeiger steht, dass hat hier nichts zu suchen.

langsam fehlt mir hier jedes Verständnis

@forenteam: ich möchte gerne einen Verlierer Button.


----------



## trailterror (1. Januar 2017)

Warum soll das jetzt zu weit gehn..?

Wenn man die produktionsstätte ins ausland überraschenderweise erweitert, so dürfen doch auch fragen und diskussionen über den wirtschaftlichen zusammenhang gestellt werden...

Warum sollte man das tabuisieren?

Der link ist öffentlich zugänglich und in der form transparent. Die info kann man doch sicher weitergeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (1. Januar 2017)

Genau den Bundesanzeiger kann jeder einsehen und jeder der von Kennzahlen Ahnung hat sich ein  Bild von machen...
Als Kaufm. Fachwirt könntsch mal bei Gelegenheit ne Analyse erstellen...

@All frohes neues 2017


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (1. Januar 2017)

justanicename schrieb:


> Der Verkauf von mehr Bikes bedeutet erst mal mehr Umsatz. Das kann unterm Strich mehr Reingewinn bedeuten, das kann auch weniger Verlust oder Ausgleich von steigenden Kosten, also gleich bleibender Gewinn bedeuten. Das nur mal so ganz allgemein.
> Guten Rutsch Euch allen.


Du hast Recht, Umsatz ist u.U. nicht immer gleich Gewinn.
Aber ich finde auch, dass es jetzt langsam etwas ... komisch wird hier. Meinung und Diskussionen hin oder her. Was willst du mit dem Post erreichen oder beweisen, @wildbiker ?
Prosit Neujahr!


----------



## no name2606 (1. Januar 2017)

hahaha.... nicolai und bosnien hahaha......
noch ein grund mehr den scheiß rahmen los zu werde


----------



## Ollibolli11 (1. Januar 2017)

no name2606 schrieb:


> hahaha.... nicolai und bosnien hahaha......
> noch ein grund mehr den scheiß rahmen los zu werde



Auch ja Scheiß Rahmen, sicher doch wenn ich mir deine Anzeige ansehe:

Verkauft wird der warscheinlich vielseitigste rahmen der je auf dem markt war. 

Der rahmen ist neu bei nicolai im april gekauft worden und wurde noch nicht aufgebaut.

Baujahr 2012 Kaufdatum von April 2016, bei Nicolai gekauft.

Gekauft und nicht aufgebaut? Zu wenig Geld, oder keine Ahnung vom Aufbau, oder Geldgeil gewesen und nicht gesehen das es sich um einen alten Rahmen handelt???

*Wie findest du solche Vermutungen????? *


----------



## codit (1. Januar 2017)

Mir persönlich geht auf den Sack, mit welcher Gehässigkeit hier zunehmend geschrieben wird. Speziell die letzten beiden Posts sind wirklich wert, dass sie gelöscht werden. Ich beschwere mich aber noch nicht bei den Mods.


----------



## HansGuenther (1. Januar 2017)

Interessant. Hier hast du noch das uneingeschränkte (zumindest für dich) Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit propagiert. Einen Tag später entscheidest du höchst selbst darüber, welche Beiträge es wert seien, gelöscht zu werden. Applaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (1. Januar 2017)

HansGuenther schrieb:


> Interessant. Hier hast du noch das uneingeschränkte (zumindest für dich) Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit propagiert. Einen Tag später entscheidest du höchst selbst darüber, welche Beiträge es wert seien, gelöscht zu werden. Applaus.


Da bringst Du aber etwas durcheinander, zwischen Meinung frei äußern und sich (gegenseitig) beleidigen gibt es schon Unterschiede! Mit Dir komme ich übrigens gut zurecht, Du hast meinen Respekt auch wenn ich Deine Meinung nicht immer teile.


----------



## Rool (2. Januar 2017)

Hallo!

Ist Nicolai nun eigentlich nicht mehr "echt"?

Auf http://radcross.de/nicolai-argon-cx/ steht das Folgende:

_Das Lexikon sagt „Die Echtheit ist der Grad der Übereinstimmung zwischen einer Tatsache und deren Darstellung. Die Darstellung ist umso echter, je genauer sie die Tatsache widerspiegelt.“ Ich glaube, dass unsere Kunden die „Echtheit“ unserer Produkte erkennen und sich deswegen für ein Nicolai Bike entscheiden. *Wir legen sehr viel Wert auf die Tatsache, dass alle unsere Fahrradrahmen bis zum kleinsten Einzelteil in unserem Hause hergestellt werden.* Das ist kein Selbstzweck, denn wir können sehr schnell die Ergebnisse unserer Fahrerprobungen in neue Bikes umsetzen und uns auf die Bedürfnisse unserer Kunden einstellen. *Getreu dem Motto „100% made in QLF“ können wir sicherstellen, dass alle Bauteile unseren hohen Ansprüchen genügen.* *Wir sind weltweit zu der seltenen Spezies herangewachsen, die von CAD Zeichnungen, Berechnungen, Drehen, Fräsen, Schweißen, Reiben, Richten, Wärmebehandeln, Beschichten und Montieren bis hin zum kompletten Bike alle Tätigkeiten an einem Ort durchführt.* Natürlich muss ich mir von einigen Leuten anhören, ich könnte doch sehr viel mehr Geld verdienen, wenn ich die Produkte durch andere billiger herstellen lassen würde. *Ich glaube jedoch, dass die Kundschaft ein Gespür dafür hat, wie „echt“ ein Produkt tatsächlich ist und bleibe deswegen meinem Echtheitsgrundsatz treu.* Ebenfalls möchte ich um Verständnis dafür bitten, dass wir einige alte Modell-Zöpfe abgeschnitten haben und durch Bikes ersetzt haben, die einfach noch besser sind.  *Über 18 Jahre lang haben wir hier im „Külftal“ (Abkürzung QLF-tal) unsere Fähigkeiten immer weiter ausgebaut, um auch in Zukunft „echt“ zu bleiben.* Ich bin sicher, dass die Bikes, die wir mit Stolz mit dieser Website vorstellen möchten, zu den Besten der Welt gehören._

Rool


----------



## pratt (2. Januar 2017)

Ist Nicolai denn jetzt falsch?
Nicolai hat doch noch überall den Daumen drauf.

Wobei die Distanz zwischen den Produktionsstätten meiner Meinung nach es etwas verschlechtert (als Betriebsleiter muss man überall sein).


----------



## __U3__ (2. Januar 2017)

Auch ich wollte immer ein Nicolai haben, und hätte auch sicher noch eins in meinem Bikerleben gekauft....

Aber bei dem 2017er Katalog wurde mir schon ein wenig schlecht!
Ganz groß auf den gewinnträchtigen Zug der E-Bikes aufspringen und dazu einen Teil der Fertigung nach Bosnien zu verlegen hat Nicolai endgültig von meiner Liste gestrichen.
In meinen Augen geht es Nicolai einzig um Gewinnmaximierung!
In BIH betragen die Lohn kosten circa 1/4 des deutschen Durchschnittslohns, das Bike soll aber dasselbe kosten!
Für wen bleibt da am Ende mehr übrig?
Für die Schweißer sicher nicht...

Und wer glaubt, das sich in strukturschwachen Regionen in Deutschland nicht 5 Mitarbeiter finden lassen, die sich zum Schweißer ausbilden und für eine Marke wie Nicolai und das Hobby MTB begeistern lassen, der glaubt auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann!
Die Qualität wird in BIH sicher nicht schlechter sein, aber Nicolai war für mich immer "Made in Germany"!
Ist es aber nicht mehr...

Das ganze Thema ist für mich einfach nur Kapitalismus pur, und dann noch alles auf Trump und die AfD zu schieben ist echt dämlich...


----------



## pratt (2. Januar 2017)

Mein Betrieb war vorher auch in einem alten Bauernhof. Den Umzug in die Industriezone 2010 war einer meiner besten Entscheidungen. Durch mehr Platz und die Produktion auf einer Ebene kann man viel produktiver arbeiten. Wir haben vielleicht die urige geschichtsträchtige Umgebung verloren, der trauern aber höchstens einige Kunden hinterher. Alle Arbeiter finden es hier in Stadtnähe viel besser.

In meinem metallverarbeiteten Betrieb gehe ich wegen Fachkräfte Mangel jetzt auch andere/neue Wege: in diesem Monat wird ein Schweißroboter installiert. Ich verspreche mir dadurch eine höhere Produktivität, bessere Qualität und 2 Arbeitsplätze für Schweißer können durch einen pfiffigen Hilfsarbeiter besetzt werden. Entlassen werden soll dadurch niemand. Es werden sich dadurch nur die nächsten Einstellungen etwas verzögern.

Kalle weiß aber selber was für seinen Betrieb am besten ist, ansonsten lernt er durch Fehler hinzu und wird dadurch noch besser.
Anfang April schaue ich mir den Betrieb noch mal auf der Hausmesse an und werde ein G13 Probe fahren (egal wo es geschweißt wurde).


----------



## Feanor90 (2. Januar 2017)

Komischerweise lese ich weder im Rocky Forum noch im Santa Cruz Forum Beschwerden dass die Rahme aus Taiwan kommen (bei deutlichen höhren Anschaffungskosten). Aber wenn Kalle wegen Fachkräftmangel eine Produktionslinie in einen Land was fast zur EU gehört eröffnet, wird er als böser Kapitalist abgestempelt. Futterneid? Deutsche Meckerkultur? Globalisierung verpennt?  

Jungs wenn ihr schon Hobby-Betriebwirt und Schwarzmaler spielt, dann lest doch bitte die Aussagen vom Chef der Firma um die es geht: 

*Gewinnoptimierung *-> Kalle hat bestätigt dass es ein attraktivere Preisgestaltung geben wird. Weiterhin fällt in QLF kein einziger Arbeitsplatz weg 
*Standortfaktor *-> Wer mit Kalle mal geredet hat (statt nur über sein Absichten zu schreiben) wird feststellen dass er sehr an QLF-Tal und seinen Mitarbeitern hängt, beides würde ein Standortwechsel schwierig machen  
*E-Bike Zug *-> Nicolai baut seit je her E-Bike unteranderen für BMW, Grace und Co. Weiterhin hängt Kalle bei HNF drin und einige kennen bestimmt auch das Zorn Projekt. Vor diesen Hintergrund "auf einen Trend aufspringen" zu reden zeigt nur Unwissenheit. Achja das 3 bei E-Boxx 3 ist auch ein starke Hinweis..
*"Made in Germany Idologie"* -> sämtliche Screenshots die ich hier gesehen habe sind aus der Zeit wo Nicolai noch komplett Made in Germany war. Kalle hat die Veränderung kommuniziert und den Slogan geändert, Website dauert bei N immer ein wenig länger. Weiterhin wurder unterstrichen das der Rahmen immernoch auf Wunsch auch in D gefertigt werden kann.  Ach zu dem Thema übrigens Mal ein Auszug von Cube 





> 1993 in Waldershof gegründet befindet sich der Firmensitz der Firma Cube auch heute noch immer in dem nordbayrischen Kleinstädtchen. Auf mittlerweile über 20.000 m² Gesamtfläche werden hier Entwicklung, Produktion und Vertrieb umgesetzt. Die Marke Cube repräsentiert Qualität und Performance in der ganzen Welt – Markenqualität „made in Germany“ also.


 Merkt ihr selbst oder ? 
Alles in allen sehr belustigend hier, auch mit welchen Argumenten hier jongliert wid (die zum Teil in der Nicolai 2017 Diskussion von Kalle kommentiert wurden). Wenn Kalle wirklich so geldgeil wäre wie hier einige kommentieren würde er Nicolai zu machen und nur noch Prototypenbau und Ing Leistungen anbieten. Kalle hat es ja auch selbst gesagt, wenn ihr fragen habt stellt sie in der Nicolai 2017 Diskussion oder fragt ihn im April bei Nicolai direkt.

Und jetzt bitte nicht noch eine Runde "Man muss sich ja fragen" "Gewinnoptimierung" "zu teuer". Es ist ein einfache Sache dann konsumiert ein anderes Produkt z.B ein Cube....achso wait.


----------



## bastea82 (2. Januar 2017)

Feanor90 schrieb:


> dann lest doch bitte die Aussagen vom Chef der Firma um die es geht:


Ja und niemand hat die Absicht eine Mauer zu bauen 



Feanor90 schrieb:


> Alles in allen sehr belustigend hier


Eher beängstigend, dass manche einfach alles hinnehmen was vorgebrabbelt wird, ohne auch mal im Ansatz etwas zu hinterfragen. Und dann gleich noch schön beleidigen weil der eigene Horizont nicht weiter als 'wenn der das sagt, dann ist das so' reicht.


----------



## Feanor90 (2. Januar 2017)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Ja und niemand hat die Absicht eine Mauer zu bauen
> 
> 
> Eher beängstigend, dass manche einfach alles hinnehmen was vorgebrabbelt wird, ohne auch mal im Ansatz etwas zu hinterfragen. Und dann gleich noch schön beleidigen weil der eigene Horizont nicht weiter als 'wenn der das sagt, dann ist das so' reicht.



Ok da du ja auf Fakten stehst, liefere doch mal statt Vermutungen und Geblubbere mal Welche. Fakt ist dass in D bei Nicolai kein einziger Arbeitsplatz gestrichen wurde. Fakt ist dass in D an allen Ecken und Enden WIG-/MIG-Schweißer gesucht werden. Dann erweitere mal mein Horizont, aber bitte mit stichhaltigen Argumenten und nicht dem Schrott den du bis jetzt abgesondert hast.


----------



## wosch (2. Januar 2017)

Ist noch klar, dass es hier immer noch um Fahrräder geht, oder?


----------



## EddyAC (2. Januar 2017)

Wahnsinn, was hier gerade so abgeht....ich bin seit lesen des neuen Kataloges auch mit gemischten Gefühlen bei der Sache.
Aber hier weht ja gerade ein rauher Wind.....so gehts im Radon und im Giant Bereich nicht zur Sache.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __U3__ (2. Januar 2017)

Liegt wohl daran, daß die nicht jahrelang Bis zum Abwinken mit dem Slogan 'Made in Germany' geworben haben und es bei Radon und Co komplette Bikes zum Preis eines Nicolai Rahmens gibt. 
Ich finde auch, daß man seine Meinung kund tun darf, auch wenn sie den Nicolai Jüngern nicht schmecken...


----------



## bastea82 (2. Januar 2017)

Feanor90 schrieb:


> Dann erweitere mal mein Horizont, aber bitte mit stichhaltigen Argumenten und nicht dem Schrott den du bis jetzt abgesondert hast.


Netten Tonfall, den du an den Tag legst. Auf der Grundlage kannst du dann alleine diskutieren.


----------



## kraftl (2. Januar 2017)

Servus, ja, da muss ich @EddyAC Recht geben, langsam geht es am Thema vorbei. Wenn Nicolai unbedingt mehr Geld machen muss, ist es doch deren Sache - hier sollte man die Füße ruhig halten...
Ich finde es jedoch richtig schade um die Marke, die durch die Produktionsverlagerung eine saubere Delle bekommt.

Auf der anderen Seite, sind wir doch mal ehrlich, was unterscheidet deren Hardtails von Anderen?
Alu: Kann jeder...
Geometrie: Kann jeder...
Steifigkeit: Kann jeder...
Marke/Exklusivität: Ist dahin...
Am Ende bleiben doch nur die Frästeile und schöne Schweissnähte - wer die haben möchte und die ersten Argumente schluckt, soll kaufen - u.U. in Zukunft sogar günstiger...
Optimisten sehen hier u.U. sogar eine Win/Win-Situation...

Was meine 'argon-cx-alternative' betrifft, so bin ich soeben auf

http://suicycle-store.com/produkt/suicycle-bike-co-cross-bike/

gestossen - der Hagen soll auch ein RICHTIG Guter sein! Handmade in St. Pauli hat auch was - warum nicht?

"Wer ein Fahrrad haben möchte, das komplett an Alster und Elbe entstanden ist, kann sich an Hagen Wechsel wenden. Der 65-Jährige war nach eigener Auskunft auch schon für das deutsche Nationalteam tätig und baut seit gut drei Jahrzehnten Rahmen – und ist damit in Deutschland mittlerweile ein Exot. „In den 90er-Jahren erfolgte aus Kostengründen die Verlagerung der Produktion aus der Bundesrepublik nach Asien“, sagt er. Wechsel mufft und lötet beispielsweise die Stahlrahmen noch selbst, während die asiatischen Rahmen meist geschweißt seien, um Materialkosten zu sparen. Sonderlackierungen, Verchromungen oder Gravuren wie die Geburtsdaten des eigenen Kindes runden das auf den Leib geschneiderte Rad ab. Einige Dutzend dieser Räder fertigt er pro Jahr für den Radladen Suicycle auf St. Pauli an. Hauptsächlich für Hamburg und das Umland, aber auch in mehrere Ländern in Nord- und Südeuropa werden die Wechsel-Räder gefahren. Minimum 1300 Euro kostet die Sonderanfertigung, acht bis zehn Wochen beträgt die Lieferzeit."

Gruss,
Kraftl


----------



## boesA_moench (2. Januar 2017)

Hier wird nicht mehr sachlich diskutiert sondern Propaganda auf einem ganz niedrigem Niveau betrieben. 

@guru39: Bitte schließen aus oben genannten Gründen, Vielen Dank!


----------



## EddyAC (2. Januar 2017)

@kraftl  @U3
Bin ich absolut bei Euch,DER Inbegriff und Slogan Nicolais ändert sich nun.
Und ja,es war auch EIN Merkmal, ein Nicolai Preis zu argumentieren....
Warten wir doch alle ab, ob sich der Marktwert ändern wird,die Produktqualität wird bestimmt nicht nach unten gehen.....


----------



## trailterror (2. Januar 2017)

Rool schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ist Nicolai nun eigentlich nicht mehr "echt"?
> 
> ...



Es sind unter anderem genau solche sachverhalte die mich stören.

Finde es manchmal auch nicht wirklich koherent und demnach authentisch, wenn man, auf der einen seite die werbung (welche eben mit einem gewissen idealismus: echtheit, die dächer sind schief, die uhren ticken anders, trends sind uns egal, es wird von manifest geredet usw...gekoppelt ist)  mit dem schlussendlich marktwirtschaftlich und firmenpolitischen handeln vergleicht.

Da passt beides mMn nicht mehr so wirklich zusammen. diese unstimmigkeit hat mich schon mehrmals etwas enttäuscht...

Ich hoffe, dass die authentizität in zukunft wieder bedeutender ausfällt...


----------



## trailterror (2. Januar 2017)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> Hier wird nicht mehr sachlich diskutiert sondern Propaganda auf einem ganz niedrigem Niveau betrieben.
> 
> @guru39: Bitte schließen aus oben genannten Gründen, Vielen Dank!


----------



## kraftl (2. Januar 2017)

Hallo!

@boesA_moench - was genau ist den an meinen Aussagen fachlich, sowie sachlich falsch? Wo genau finde ich die niedrige Propaganda?

@guru39: Wenn dem so ist, bitte ich um sofortige Zensur! NIEMAND hat das Recht hier N zu bewerten und persönliche Entscheidungen (?) zu posten! 

Beste Grüße,

Kraftl


----------



## justanicename (2. Januar 2017)

Die hier zitierte Werbung und Artikel sind aber älter als die Ankündigung/ Info über BIH. Somit ist da nix zu kritisieren an alten Slogans und Artikeln. Die Welt dreht sich halt. Und jetzt hört mal auf zu jammern, solange noch niemand von der angekündigten Entscheidung betroffen ist und es sogar Alternativen gibt (Fertigung von HT in DE ohne Preisaufschlag).
Der Thread drifted echt in eine Richtung die unschön ist.

Cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalle Nicolai (2. Januar 2017)

Hallo alle zusammen ,

ich sehe , daß hier in diesem Beitrag die Wogen hoch schlagen und möchte einige Fakten beisteuern und zuerst Mal die drei wichtigsten Leute vorstellen . Von links nach rechts : Thorsten, Sascha und Muhamed.






Diese drei Schweißer arbeiten für alle unsere Kunden und stehen auf meiner Payroll und sind meine Freunde und schweißen alle Nicolai Rahmen. Mohamed sitzt in Bosnien und schweißt alle Industrieaufträge und alle Hardtails . Sascha und Thorsten sind froh über die Unterstützung und können sich vollständig auf die Nicolai Fullies konzentrieren und auch noch mehr Nicolai Maßrahmen schaffen . Wir sind ein Team und wollen das auch bleiben . Mohamed ist ein sehr guter Schweißer und wir freuen uns , daß wir ihn gefunden haben .

Es ist traurig , wenn hier in diesem Beitrag versucht wird , diese Situation schlecht zu machen .

Ich habe in dem Katalog INTRO versucht klar zu machen , was es für mich die Aufschrift "made in germany" bedeutet und möchte dieses hier nochmal kurz wiederholen : Es bedeutet für mich "made by the Nicolai people" . Und genau das werden wir auch in Zukunft in unsere Bikes hineingravieren.

Unsere Ideale von Freundschaft , Respekt, Qualität und Passion für unsere Bikes werden nicht angetastet. Sie überwinden jedoch eine Grenze . Es geht mir um die Menschen, und nicht um die Fahne .

Wir sind nach meinem Wissen weltweit die letzte Firma , die über 1000 Rahmen pro Jahr produziert und hierbei noch eine eigene Produktion hat.

Alle anderen Marken , von Canyon, YT, Alutech, Specialized, Liteville, Cube, Ghost bis Santa Cruz, Kona, Trek, Rocky mountain etc. pp. fertigen nicht im eigenen Haus.

In Deutschland ist es quasi nicht mehr möglich neue junge WIG-Schweißer (Lehrlinge) zu finden , die diesen harten Beruf ausführen möchten . Die jungen Leute möchten eher ins Marketing oder ein duales Studium machen. Wir haben hier im Werk Lübbrechtsen genug Schweißkapazität , um alle Nicolai-Fullies zu fertigen , jedoch fehlt uns für die Produktion der hardtails die Kapazität. Es ist schon schwierig genug, junge Lehrlinge für des Beruf des Zerspanungsmechanikers zu finden , aber die Aussicht auf einen Arbeitsplatz als Schweißer, an dem man den ganzen Tag konzentriert Aluminium schmelzen muß , lockt niemanden.



kraftl schrieb:


> Hi, das macht mich echt fassungslos - mein Argon CX ist heute Morgen gestorben, noch bevor es geboren wurde...


  Das ist schade . Wie gesagt , ich kann dir nur sagen , daß Muhamed (Bild siehe oben rechts) einen argon CX zusammen mit dem ganzen Nicolai Team in genau der gleichen Qualität fertigt, wie Sascha oder Thorsten das machen. Und wir zahlen an alle Mitarbeiter keine Hungerlöhne



kraftl schrieb:


> Nicolai, der bisherige Idealismus & in meinen Augen auch Patriotismus sind mit der Verlagerung aber gestorben, was mich echt trifft!


. Ich bin kein reiner Patriot (WIKIPEDIA: Der Ausdruck Patriot bezeichnet eine Person, die ihr Vaterland liebt) , sondern eher jemand, der sich gerne mit netten Menschen umgibt. Mir macht es viel Freude , Bikes zusammen mit Freunden zu erschaffen und den ganzen Erschaffungsprozeß in den eigenen Händen zu haben. Doch vor lauter Idealismus muß man auch schwarze Zahlen schreiben . Und ich möchte mich wiederholen: Die Zeiten waren kaufmännisch noch nie so hart wie heute : Es gab noch nie so viele (unverkaufte) Bikes sämtlicher Marken am Markt, im Netz und in den Läden.



nightwolf schrieb:


> In DE ist es leider so, dass sich Arbeit kaum mehr lohnt, und es man den jungen Leuten gar nicht uebel nehmen kann, wenn sie entweder advanced sesselpupsing fuer > 4k€ netto pro Monat wollen und wenn das nicht klappt, lieber gleich auf Hartz IV gehen.


  .... Oh Oh ....leider steckt Wahrheit in diesen Worten



Sentilo schrieb:


> Das kleinere Format ist wirklich spaßfrei. Letztes Jahr konnte man den Katalog noch auf dem Tisch ausbreiten wie einen prächtigen Bildband und die feinen Details studieren. Jetzt braucht man 'ne Lupe


Danke für die konstruktive Kritik . Das kann man ja im nächsten Jahr ändern.



HansGuenther schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, dass sich es schnell genug herumspricht; "Made in Germany" ist ja für viele oder die meisten Käufer der Hauptkaufgrund und für Nicolai der Hauptrechtfertigungsgrund für die überzogenen Preise.





HansGuenther schrieb:


> Aber wenn sich hier einige das Recht rausnehmen, zu behaupten, dass man ja gar nicht wisse, was im Inneren der Firma vorgeht und daraus schlussfolgern, dass die pure existentielle Not ins Ausland treibt kann man ebenso gut meinen, dass es wohl Raffgier ist.



Hallo Hans Günther, Deine Beiträge machen mich traurig, ich kann Dich bei so vielen negativen Worten nur einladen , uns auf der Hausmesse am 7-9 April zu besuchen. Du kannst Dich davon überzeugen und sehen , daß die von Dir gemachten Aussagen nicht statthaft sind.



trailterror schrieb:


> Mir persönlich geht es da nicht mal so ums made in germany; die qualität und die philosophie war mir wichtiger als der "simple" spruch, jedoch war N selbst der spruch stets enorm wichtig und stand als eins der aushängeschilder schlechthin...nun die abkehr und nicht mehr so wichtig...


Gerade weil mir der Spruch so wichtig ist , habe ich den Spruch nun präzisiert zu "made by the Nicolai people". Und gerade weil ich das Problemkind "Schweißernachwuchs" lösen muß , mache ich es zum Thema im Katalogintro und versuche es nicht irgendwie zu vertuschen .



trailterror schrieb:


> Verkürzte modellzyklen, einschränkungen bzgl custom möglichkeiten, umbenennung der internetseite von .net auf .com, zum teil
> komplette versandbikes, relatives mitschwimmen auf der aktuellen trend/standardwelle, krumme rohre, produktion im ausland....


Ich möchte hier auf die Details

eingehen :
a) Verkürzte modellzyklen: Ja , das Bessere ist der Feind des Guten . Und wenn wir etwas besseres herausfinden (z.B. GEOLUTION) , dann bringen wir das natürlich als neues Modell . Da wir ja 10 Jahre Ersatzteilverfügbarkeit auf alle Modelle geben , sollte das aber für die Kunden , die bereits ein Nicolai haben , keinen Nachteil darstellen .
b) einschränkungen bzgl custom möglichkeiten: Es gab / gibt in der Vergangenheit eine Einschränkungen : Die Abkehr von farbigen Eloxalfarben und bestimmten Pulverbeschichtungsfarben . Das mußten wir leider machen , da bestimmte Eloxalfarben über längere Zeit nicht farbecht waren und bestimmte Pulverfarben nicht robust genug waren . Alles Andere (26 Zoll etc.) ist als Maßrahmen noch heute verfügbar.
c) Umbenennung der internetseite von .net auf .com : ..... komisches Argument .... ist doch für einen Kunden völlig egal .....
d) komplette Versandbikes : Zusätzlich zu den reinen Rahmen haben wir mit dem Vertrieb von Komplettbikes zusätzlich begonnen , weil es immer weniger Händler gibt , die überhaupt Lust und know-how haben , Bikes selbst zusammenzustellen und zu einem fairen Preis anzubieten .
Auch kann nicht jeder Endkunde selbst schrauben . Wieso soll z.B.  ein Kunde aus Frankfurt / Oder , der keinen Händler vor der Tür hat und selbst nicht schrauben kann oder will , kein Nicolai fahren dürfen ?
e) krumme Rohre : Für das EBOXX-3 bekomme ich viel Lob von allen Seiten . Wir haben auch viel diskutiert , ob wir das Oberrohr so machen oder nicht . Ein gerades rundes Rohr wäre jedoch wirklich hässlicher und eine Trinkflasche würde dann auch nicht passen .



wildbiker schrieb:


> Genau den Bundesanzeiger kann jeder einsehen und jeder der von Kennzahlen Ahnung hat sich ein Bild von machen... Als Kaufm. Fachwirt könntsch mal bei Gelegenheit ne Analyse erstellen...


Genau , und wer sich die Zahlen anschaut , wird sehen , daß das Produzieren von Bikes keinem Goldesel gleichkommt und es nicht um Gewinnmaximierung geht. Es geht darum, keine Verluste zu machen. Denn Verluste würden bedeuten , daß alle Arbeitsplätze in Gefahr sind.



__U3__ schrieb:


> In meinen Augen geht es Nicolai einzig um Gewinnmaximierung!


Glaub es oder nicht : Es geht nicht im Gewinnmaximierung , sondern um Verlustverhinderung und Arbeitsplatzsicherung.



Rool schrieb:


> Auf http://radcross.de/nicolai-argon-cx/ steht das Folgende:


Und alles , was da steht , stimmt noch zu 100% . Lediglich sitzen die Kollegen nicht nur im Külftal, sondern auch in Travnik.
"made by the Nicolai people"

Gruss

Kalle Nicolai

...... wenn ich diesen Beitrag insgesamt lese , dann macht mich die Art und Weise, wie miteinander umgegangen wird, echt nachdenklich .....das ist ja teilweise aggressiv ...... und deswegen echt schade und der "Bike-Kultur" nicht würdig.


----------



## Schwatten (2. Januar 2017)

Bei der Nachricht über die Auslagerung nach Bosnien musste ich auch erstmal schlucken. Die Argumente von Kalle Nicolai sind aus meiner Sicht aber schlüssig und ich kann sie aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen. Wichtig für mich ist, dass die Qualität die gleiche bleibt, was mit der Erfahrung der Firma Nicolai passen sollte.
Ob ein Nicolai Rahmen zu teuer ist oder nicht, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Und die Entscheidung habe zumindest ich nicht mit dem Kopf gemacht. 
Hier über die Gewinnspanne zu diskutieren ist meiner Meinung nach unsinnig, das kann hier wohl kaum einer einschätzen.


----------



## EddyAC (2. Januar 2017)

Ich ziehe hier den Hut zu Kalles letztem,ausführlichen und rechtfertigendem Beitrag.
Ich bin dafür,das Thema zu deckeln und die Bikes zu polieren,das Frühjahr naht unaufhaltsam... ;-)


----------



## guru39 (3. Januar 2017)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> Hier wird nicht mehr sachlich diskutiert sondern Propaganda auf einem ganz niedrigem Niveau betrieben.
> 
> @guru39: Bitte schließen aus oben genannten Gründen, Vielen Dank!



Das kann ich nicht. Ich habe weder Admin. noch Mod. Rechte hier. Zuständig bin ich nur für den Technischen Support!

Was ich aber kann, ist meine Meinung dazu sagen/schreiben.

Auch ich war von der Ausgangssituation dieses Threads überrascht da ich erst hier im Forum davon erfahren habe. 
Wenn man mich informiert hätte, hätte ich mich auf den Shitstorm der hier abgeht einrichten können.

Egal.

Das Leben geht weiter. Wer das nicht begreift wird es lernen müssen!

Meine Meinung.

Jetzt hat Nicolai das Schweißen der HT Rahmen nach BH verlegt.... und?

Für mich sind diese Gründe nachvollziehbar, wenn ich die Ausführungen von Kalle hier lese!

Was ich wirklich traurig finde ist, wie das hier gehandhabt wird!

Nicolai baut aus meiner Sicht wirklich gute Rahmen die mit anderen Herstellern nicht vergleichbar sind. Sie sind robust und versprechen
lange Jahre Spaß auf dem Fahrrad, was will man mehr?!


Zum Thema "Gewinnoptimierung": Nicolai hätte schon längst die Produktion nach Fernost verlegen können und sich dem hingeben können... hat er aber nicht. Respekt!


----------



## tomschuh (3. Januar 2017)

Herzlich willkommen Muhamed! Ich freue mich schon auf mein Argon aus deiner Hand!


----------



## trailterror (3. Januar 2017)

Hab ich das egtl richtig gedeutet, dass in zukunft auf allen  N streben " made by the nicolai people" draufstehen wird, also sowohl auf denen aus der Lü produktion sowie auf denen aus BH?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaulEndymion (3. Januar 2017)

Meinen größten Respekt vor Kalles sachlichem und ausführlichen Kommentar hier.
Die Ankündigung habe ich zuerst auch mit leichter Verwunderung aufgenommen, aber Kalles Erläuterungen
sind absolut schlüssig und nachvollziehbar.
Der Markt ist gesättigt mit einem Überangebot an Rädern aller Art. Hier muss auch Nicolai schauen wie sie weiterhin bestehen können, was natürlich Veränderung, bzw. Anpassung bedeutet.
Und letztendlich geht es hierbei doch um eine Expansion, ein Wachsen, und nicht um die Abschaffung des Standorts in Lübbrechtsen.
All das um das Fortbestehen der Marke Nicolai zu gewährleisten, völlig ohne die Produktion einfach nach Asien auszulagern.
Denn das wäre die einfachste Lösung, wenn es denn einfach nur um Gewinnmaximierung ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste gehen würde, wie hier indirekt unterstellt wird.
Daher kann ich die teils hysterische Panikmache (sorry, aber so klingt es teilweise) nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.

Ja, es wird sich hier und da etwas ändern, aber das gehört zum alltäglichen Leben.


----------



## MantaHai (3. Januar 2017)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hab ich das egtl richtig gedeutet, dass in zukunft auf allen  N streben " made by the nicolai people" draufstehen wird, also sowohl auf denen aus der Lü produktion sowie auf denen aus BH?



Ach Mist jetzt kann man auf seinem Iphone gar nicht mehr zeigen, wie toll man die heimische Wirtschaft unterstützt. Scheiße


----------



## Onkel_Bob (3. Januar 2017)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen ,
> 
> ich sehe , daß hier in diesem Beitrag die Wogen hoch schlagen und möchte einige Fakten beisteuern und zuerst Mal die drei wichtigsten Leute vorstellen . Von links nach rechts : Thorsten, Sascha und Muhamed.
> 
> ...




Hallo Kalle,

was Du machst ist auf jeden Fall ein großes Lob wert: innovative Bikes, hohe Qualität und jetzt gerade auch die offene Diskussion. Die Fertigung im eigenen Haus (egal ob in Deutschland oder in Bosnien) ist ein wesentlicher Punkt - und speziell auch die enge Kommunikation zwischen Engineering und Fertigung. Eine wichtige Voraussetzung, um zu einem wirklich guten Produkt zu kommen.

Dass Du nach wie vor einen großen Teil der Wertschöpfung in Deutschland hältst, kann man nur bewundern. Meine Industriekunden tun sich das nicht mehr an: Prototypen ja, aber dann geht es nach Fernost. Meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit der deutschen Bürokratie sind so extrem negativ, dass ich hier nicht mehr investieren würde.

Die Nachwuchsprobleme hierzulande kann ich gut verstehen. Da ist es doch super, wenn Du mit Muhamed jemand gefunden hast, der die nötige Begeisterung mitbringt. 

Die (teilweise recht absurde) Diskussion wird vorübergehen. Die Begeisterung für geile Bikes bleibt. In diesem Sinne: alles Gute für 2017!

Onkel_Bob


----------



## trailterror (3. Januar 2017)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Ach Mist jetzt kann man auf seinem Iphone gar nicht mehr zeigen, wie toll man die heimische Wirtschaft unterstützt. Scheiße



Vor allem schwindet die hoffnung auf wieder kürzere KS


----------



## Gudyo (3. Januar 2017)

Auch wenn die Tage der besinnungslosen Gefühlsduselei durch sind und die Entscheidung unternehmerisch noch so gerechtfertigt ist, das Alleinstellungsmerkmal der Marke ist angekratzt.
Bei der Vorstellung der Eboxx im Schwesterforum hat sogar schon jemand die Frechheit besessen, Nicolai als Versenderbike zu bezeichnen, der Shitstorm hielt sich erstaunlicherweise in sehr überschaubaren Grenzen ( Im Forum der Marke mit dem V in der Mitte, hätte man ihn exkommuniziert  ) auch wenn sich mir nicht erschließen will warum diese Vetriebsform so negativ behaftet ist.
Ein Nicolai ist und bleibt Rahmenbaukunst auf hohem Niveau und auch der Umstand, nicht jedem Trend zu folgen (Hydroforming pp.) hat die Marke neben der treuen und solventen Fangemeinde  zu dem gemacht was sie ist. Der Kuchen wird jedoch kleiner und wer nicht mitwächst um seine Krümmel zu bekommen, wird verschwinden vom Markt.


----------



## Hiasi87 (3. Januar 2017)

Wer sagt eigentlich das made in germany ein Qualtätsmerkmal ist Kommt nicht higtech aus Asien.


----------



## DeadMeat (4. Januar 2017)

Hiasi87 schrieb:


> Wer sagt eigentlich das made in germany ein Qualtätsmerkmal ist Kommt nicht higtech aus Asien.


Ich habe den Satz echt mehrmals lesen müssen, um ihn zu verstehen.
Hier hast du etwas für deine nächsten Beiträge:
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ...................... """""""""""" ??????????


----------



## raschaa (4. Januar 2017)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Ich habe den Satz echt mehrmals lesen müssen, um ihn zu verstehen.
> Hier hast du etwas für deine nächsten Beiträge:
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ...................... """""""""""" ??????????


...aber bitte sparsam mit umgehen, sind nicht alle für einen Satz gedacht.


----------



## kraftl (26. März 2017)

http://www.n-tv.de/19765639

es ist und bleibt einfach tragisch....


----------



## DeadMeat (26. März 2017)

Gerade auf der Startseite gesehen :
https://www.mtb-news.de/jobs/job/ni...haniker-zerspanungsmechanikerin-nicolai-gmbh/



> ...Wir sind ein kleiner Betrieb mit 18 Leuten welcher sicherlich zu den letzten Mountainbike Herstellern gehört, welche noch komplett in Deutschland fertigen. Vom Frästeil, über das Pulverbeschichten bis zur Komplettradmontage passiert alles in Lübbrechtsen...



Wenn der Azubi nur wüsste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraftl (26. März 2017)

ist ja sicherlich uuuur-alt...


----------



## DeadMeat (27. März 2017)

kraftl schrieb:


> ist ja sicherlich uuuur-alt...


Vor 5 Tagen veröffentlicht


----------



## bastea82 (27. März 2017)

Die Anzeige bringt ja nix. Man findet hier ja niemanden mehr


----------



## MantaHai (27. März 2017)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Die Anzeige bringt ja nix. Man findet hier ja niemanden mehr



Scheiße ist das verwerflich  Da bietet Nicolai doch tatsächlich einen Ausbildungsplatz für einen Zerspanungsmechaniker an...

Ich wüsste echt nicht, warum man dafür einfacher jemanden finden kann, als fürs Schweißen...


----------



## bastea82 (27. März 2017)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Scheiße ist das verwerflich  Da bietet Nicolai doch tatsächlich einen Ausbildungsplatz für einen Zerspanungsmechaniker an...
> 
> Ich wüsste echt nicht, warum man dafür einfacher jemanden finden kann, als fürs Schweißen...


Verwerflich ist da garnix, ganz im Gegenteil. Aber ein Grund für die Expansion war ja der Fachkräftemangel und fehlender Nachwuchs


----------



## MantaHai (27. März 2017)

Richtig, aber es ging bei der "Expansion" einzig allein ums Schweißen. Und hier ist tatsächlich so, dass es einen massiven Fachkräftemangel gibt. Schweißen hört sich halt auch nicht sexy an, selbst wenn man als guter Schweißer gutes Geld verdient.


----------



## bastea82 (27. März 2017)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Richtig, aber es ging bei der "Expansion" einzig allein ums Schweißen. Und hier ist tatsächlich so, dass es einen massiven Fachkräftemangel gibt. Schweißen hört sich halt auch nicht sexy an, selbst wenn man als guter Schweißer gutes Geld verdient.


Kalle sagt aber auch, dass es schwierig ist Nachwuchs im zerspanenden Bereich zu finden. Ist das dann der nächste Schritt?


----------



## MantaHai (27. März 2017)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Kalle sagt aber auch, dass es schwierig ist Nachwuchs im zerspanenden Bereich zu finden. Ist das dann der nächste Schritt?


Der nächste Schritt wäre auf automatisierte Bearbeitungszentren mit Roboterbeschickung zu wechseln.
Da die Maschinen in Deutschland stehen, kannst du ruhig schlafen und vielleicht nochmal die Stellenanzeige lesen.
Außerdem könnt ihr moralisch überlegenen Idealisten doch einfach mal bei Nicolai zur Hausmesse vom 7.4.2017-9.4.2017 vorbeifahren und die Mitarbeiter vor Ort fragen, was sie von der "Expansion" halten.


----------



## bastea82 (27. März 2017)

Die Stellenanzeige habe ich gelesen, steht sowas drin wie, komplette Fertigung in Deutschland. Wusste bisher nicht, dass Bosnien zur BRD gehört. 
Was die Mitarbeiter von der Expansion halten ist mir aus Kundensicht persönlich völlig egal.


MantaHai schrieb:


> moralisch überlegenen Idealisten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (27. März 2017)

Nicolai baut ja mehr als nur das Argon, welches in Bosnien Herzegowina gefertigt wird. Und dieses "mehr" wird doch in Lübbrechtsen gefertigt. Richtig?


----------



## guru39 (27. März 2017)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Nicolai baut ja mehr als nur das Argon, welches in Bosnien Herzegowina gefertigt wird. Und dieses "mehr" wird doch in Lübbrechtsen gefertigt. Richtig?



rüschtüsch


----------



## bastea82 (27. März 2017)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Nicolai baut ja mehr als nur das Argon, welches in Bosnien Herzegowina gefertigt wird. Und dieses "mehr" wird doch in Lübbrechtsen gefertigt. Richtig?


Soweit Richtig. Nur halt nichtmehr komplett


----------



## guru39 (27. März 2017)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Soweit Richtig. Nur halt nichtmehr komplett



Ok ok....du hast Recht.....   und wir unsere Ruhe....


----------



## bastea82 (27. März 2017)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ok ok....du hast Recht.....   und wir unsere Ruhe....


Ich entschuldige mich aufrichtig für die Unruhe im Smalland


----------



## guru39 (27. März 2017)

Ich nehme deine Entschuldigung an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (10. April 2017)

Ich finde es schon etwas Schade das das "Made in Germany" so Aufgeweicht wird. 

Hatte Kalle nicht selbst mal gesagt das immer größer zu werden nicht die Lebensqualität erhöht sondern eher erniedrigt ?!


----------



## vinc (11. April 2017)

Es geht bei der "Expansion" auch nicht darum immer größer zu werden sondern uns bei der mehr als aufwändigen Hardtailproduktion von unseren Kollegen in Bosnien unterstützen zu lassen. Wie ihr im Rahmen der Hausmesse sicherlich festgestellt habt, haben wir nur noch zwei Schweißer in Lübbrechtsen. Die Konsequenz hieraus wäre eine absurd hohe Lieferzeit für Hardtailrahmen oder gar keine Hardtailrahmen mehr.


----------



## der-gute (25. April 2017)

Wann kommen denn die ersten Hardtails aus BiH?


----------



## der-gute (26. Juli 2017)

Moin

Nochmal die Frage:
Wurden schon Rahmen aus BiH ausgeliefert?
Wurde der Preis jetzt angepasst?


----------



## Helius-FR (27. Juli 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Nochmal die Frage:
> Wurden schon Rahmen aus BiH ausgeliefert?
> Wurde der Preis jetzt angepasst?



Aus BiH... Nicht das ich wüsste.
Preis... Scheint der Normale zu sein bei allen Argon´s

Aber das macht mich Traurig:


----------



## daflosti01 (27. Juli 2017)

Wie wäre es, wenn sich ein par von Euch Schwarzmalern zum Schweißer ausbilden lassen - dann gäbe es solche Themen nicht!


----------



## der-gute (27. Juli 2017)

Schwarzmalerei?

Ich finde die Frage nach Preis und Auslieferung legitim.

Da hängt für mich mein Interesse von ab...


----------



## daflosti01 (27. Juli 2017)

Du hast anscheinend keine Ahnung was es kostet Personal auszubilden...


----------



## bastea82 (27. Juli 2017)

daflosti01 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn sich ein par von Euch Schwarzmalern zum Schweißer ausbilden lassen - dann gäbe es solche Themen nicht!


Muss man eben auch Anreize bieten. Ausbildung kostet, das ist richtig, zahlt sich dauerhaft aber aus



kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten auch an einer besseren Preispolitik für die Hardtails


Hat ja scheinbar nicht ganz geklappt.


----------



## Helius-FR (27. Juli 2017)

daflosti01 schrieb:


> Du hast anscheinend keine Ahnung was es kostet Personal auszubilden...



Was genau hat das jetzt mit seinen Fragen zu tun ?

Ich Persönlich finde es einfach nur Schade nicht nicht mehr 100% Made in Germany ist.
Ansonsten ändert sich meine Einstellung zu Nicolai nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daflosti01 (27. Juli 2017)

Ich denke auch - es bleiben weiterhin qualitativ hochwertige custom Rahmen


----------



## justanicename (27. Juli 2017)

Kalle hat doch schon mal geschrieben: wer unbedingt 100% Made in Germany beim HT will, kann das haben.
Kostet vermutlich dann mehr Zeit und evtl. mehr Geld. 
Und wenn es mehr Geld kostet, dann sind doch die HT Rahmen die nicht in DE geschweißt werden, automatisch billiger. 
Evtl. werden ja auch sonst notwendige Preissteigerungen durch die "Verlagerung" abgefangen.
Und wenn man unbedingt ne belastbare Aussage zu den Fragen haben will, könnte man ja einfach mal bei N anrufen.
Ich habe da bisher noch alle gewünschten Infos bekommen.
cu


----------



## der-gute (27. Juli 2017)

daflosti01 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch - es bleiben weiterhin qualitativ hochwertige custom Rahmen



Eigentlich sind es Serienrahmen. Custom ist eine Option, dann kostet ein Hardtailrahmen aber über 2k.

Ich hab mir grade einen Stahlrahmen bestellt.
Komplett custom, alles angepasst inkl. Lackierung.
kommt auch aus dem Ausland, kostet dann weniger als die Hälfte.

Daher finde ich die Preispolitik nicht nachvollziehbar...wenn der Rahmen aus dem Ausland kommt.
Wir sprechen von einem Hardtailrahmen für 1400€ OHNE custom.

Mag sein, das ich mir damit keine Freunde mache.
Mag sein, das ich mich unbeliebt mache.

Aber ich hab da einfach eine innere Blockade, so viel Geld für kein Made in Lübbrechtsen zu zahlen.
Jaja, ich muss nicht. Aber das nicht-mehr-wollen macht micht traurig.

PS: geht halt auch in D günstiger und IMHO nicht weniger geil:


----------



## justanicename (27. Juli 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Mag sein, das ich mir damit keine Freunde mache.
> Mag sein, das ich mich unbeliebt mache.



Wieso? Ist doch Deine Meinung. Damit musst Du Dir keine Freunde machen, und wer die nicht respektiert hat andere Probleme.
Meine Ansichten müssen ja auch erst mal primär für mich vertretbar sein.
Wir sind ja nicht auf der Welt um immer nur nett und einer Meinung zu sein 



der-gute schrieb:


> Aber ich hab da einfach eine innere Blockade, so viel Geld für kein Made in Lübbrechtsen zu zahlen.
> Jaja, ich muss nicht. Aber das nicht-mehr-wollen macht micht traurig.



Den zweiten Satz verstehe ich komplett und kann es nachvollziehen. Wenn man von einer Sache überzeugt war und dann die Überzeugung etwas bröckelt, ist das "blöd".
Aber der erste Satz hat für mich nen Logik-Fehler. Hast Du wirklich bisher "so viel Geld" bezahlt, "nur" weil Made in Germany auf der Schwinge stand? Oder evtl. doch auch, wegen Qualität, Entwicklung, Hirnschmalz und was sonst noch so da drin steckte? Da hat sich ja (vermutlich - unterstelle ich jetzt erst mal ungeprüft) nichts geändert.
Lediglich der Strom des Schweißgeräts kommt nicht mehr aus deutschen Steckdosen.
Wenn das wirklich alles ist, was Dir Bauchschmerzen macht: Ruf Nicolai an, frag nach ner Möglichkeit die Jungs in BH persönlich kennen zu lernen, so wie es in Lübrechtsen geht, fahr hin und mach Dir danach noch mal nen Kopp.


----------



## chevioso (31. Juli 2017)

Dass die Jungs in Bosnien gute Qualität herstellen können kann ich mir gut vorstellen.
Warum auch nicht??
Wenn sie mit Respekt behandelt werden und gutes Geld für Ihre Leistung erhalten,
dann werden sie nach der Ausbildung auch ganz sicher N-Qualität abliefern.

Wer diesen nachvollziehbaren Schritt von Nicolai "traurig" findet,
der sollte sich auf noch sehr viel Trauer in Zukunft einstellen.. ^^


----------



## daflosti01 (31. Juli 2017)

Jo, sehe ich auch so


----------



## Enrico_Palazzo (31. Juli 2017)

justanicename schrieb:


> Kalle hat doch schon mal geschrieben:





kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten auch an einer besseren Preispolitik für die Hardtails


Heisst für mich soviel wie 'Rahmen aus Bosnien werden günstiger.
Kann natürlich auch bedeuten, keine Preissteigerung weiterzugeben. Kann sich ja jeder seinen Teil denken.


----------



## RiRaRo (26. August 2017)

Nicolai expandiert innerhalb Europas. Nicolai verlagert nicht, oder vergibt die Aufträge an externe Firmen.
Nicolai hält selbst die Anteile der Niederlassung im Ausland. Kein einziger Arbeitsplatz fällt weg, es werden sogar noch neue gesucht für den deutschen Standort. Was will man mehr ? Die Fertigungstiefe von Nicolai liegt demnach immer noch bei 100%, wenn man mal von der Herstellung des Aluminiums absieht.

Ist es nicht genau das, was wir alle wollen ?

Ich bin selber in einer Firma tätig, die keinen Nachwuchs mehr bekommt. Wir bieten auch für Auszubildende, weit mehr als den Tariflohn an. Innerhalb der letzten 5 Jahre, konnten wir mit 1! Auszubildenden einen Lehrvertrag abschließen. Selbst die ständige Präsentation in Schulen, Förderprojekten usw bringt keine Lösung des Problems. Auch eine Garantie auf einen unbefristeten Arbeitsvertrag nach der Ausbildung interessiert keinen mehr. Handwerk, so scheint es, ist tot in Deutschland.

Und man stelle sich mal vor, Nicolai würde nicht reagieren auf diesen Umstand. Das wäre dann erst recht eine Katastrophe.
Mögliche Szenarien wären komplettes Einstellen der Hardtailproduktion oder sehr lange Lieferzeiten in Verbindung mit eventuell schlechterer Qualität. Das kann doch nicht im Interesse des Kunden, also uns, liegen ?!

Bin mir sicher, dass sich Nicolai vor 22 Jahren keine Gedanken gemacht hat, dass sie mal ein Facharbeiter-Problem bekommen für den Standort Deutschland und sich dem Markt mehr stellen müssen, als anfangs gedacht. Aber wir alle können froh sein, wenn wir in Zukunft noch weiter diese Bikes fahren wollen, dass Nicolai die Expansion innerhalb Europas vorangetrieben hat. Ihr hängt hier den Begriff Made in Germany höher, als es in der Realität ist. Ich kann hier keine Nachteile für den Kunden erkennen. Und das Kalle das hier offen kommuniziert und auch auf alle Sachen eingeht, zeigt doch genau, dass er nach wie vor zu seinen Produkten steht und ihm der fortbestand der Marke am Herzen liegt.

Und noch ein letztes Wort zu den Preisen. Wer weiss, was es kostet Mitarbeiter auszubilden, in einen neuen Standort zu investieren, die Prozesskette am Laufen zu halten, Kommunikation / Marketing der neuen Ausrichtung usw sollte sich freuen, dass es keine Anpassung des Preises gab. Nicolai ist kein seelenloser Konzern - deswegen kaufen wir doch diese Bikes.

Denkt mal drüber nach...!


----------



## daflosti01 (27. August 2017)

Dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliverjung (28. August 2017)

Jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben: Nachdem ich ein paar Jahre "familienbedingt" (Nachwuchs, alte Hofreite sanieren usw.) mehr oder weniger das biken vernachlässigt habe, ist nun die Zeit gekommen mal wieder richtig an die Sache ranzugehen. Was macht man(n) da zuallererst? Richtig, ein neues Bike kaufen ...
Mein Votec (damals noch handgeschweißt vom "Schweißroboter" Erkan in good old Germany) läuft zwar immer noch wie am ersten Tag, aber eigentlich war klar, dass es wieder was feines werden soll ....ein Nicolai. Das Budget ist inzwischen auch von der sehr, sehr netten Dame des Hauses durchgewunken worden. Im Grunde steht/stand also einer Bestellung nichts im Wege ...

Informiert habe ich mich übrigens u. a. auch im Internet unter http://www.nicolai-bicycles.com/shop/about-us/ , dort heisst es so schön 

"In unscheinbarer Atmosphäre, mit Detailversessenheit, hoher Handwerks- und Schweißkunst, der Erfahrung leidenschaftlicher Biker sowie der gewissen Extra Liebe bauen wir hier einige der besten Bike-Rahmen der Welt. 100 % made in QLF-tal. 100 % made in Germany."

Und dann lese ich hier durch Zufall das die HT Rahmen ab sofort aus Bosnien kommen ...soviel zum Thema "öffentlich kommuniziert".



MantaHai schrieb:


> Wie sinnlos diese Diskussion ist ...
> 
> ....
> Weil jetzt aber die Firma nicht mehr komplett in Deutschland produziert, wird sie für einen *öffentlich kommunizierten *Schritt angegriffen.



Ich bezahle doch nicht über 5.000 EUR für ein Nicolai Bike, wenn der Rahmen im Billiglohnland Bosnien geschweißt wurde! Da geht es mir ehrlich gesagt noch nicht mal um die Qualität, sondern einfach um das Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis, das meiner Ansicht nach *jetzt *nicht mehr passt. 
Und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit anderen Marken die noch mehr kosten und in Taiwan oder China geschweißst werden.... interessiert mich nicht. Mir ging es hier um Nicolai, die kleine, feine Firma die ihre Rahmen noch per Hand in Lübbrechtsen schweißt bzw. schweißte.

Ich verstehe sowas wirklich nicht. Jahrelang wird die Marke Nicolai mit "Made in Germany" beworben, die Firma wurde auch durch diesen Slogan erst das was sie heute ist. Warum gründet Nicolai / Kalle nicht irgendeine Sub-/Einsteiger- oder nennt es von mir aus auch Billigmarke mit dem Zusatz "engineered by Nicolai" und lässt die dann in Bosnien produzieren? Wahrscheinlich könnten diese Bikes dann aber nicht mehr zu Nicolai Preisen verkauft werden ....

Wirklich traurig, ich hoffe mal diese Entscheidung wird Nicolai in Zukunft nicht bereuen, nicht nur den Mitarbeitern in Lübbrechtsen *auch den neuen Kollegen *in Bosnien zuliebe. Aber mich habt Ihr zumindest nicht als neuen Kunden gewonnen.


----------



## tomschuh (28. August 2017)

@oliverjung 



kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> .... und ich habe ja noch vergessen hierauf zu antworten :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie du siehst ist dein genannter Grund, nicht Neukunde zu werden, hinfällig...

VG, Tom


----------



## RiRaRo (28. August 2017)

Man muss sich wirklich fragen, was ist hier los bei einigen Leuten..


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (28. August 2017)

Ja, hört halt nicht auf... 
Aber, wie sagt man:
"Wer nicht will, der hat schon." 
Wie soll Kalle es denn noch erklären, damit es verstanden wird? Im KIKA Logo - Stil mit Bildern und Männeken?
 Es gibt ja für Fans oder potenziellen Käufer deutscher Nicolai Bikes genau 4 Möglichkeiten:
- Eines der in Lübbi geschweißten Modelle kaufen
- sich das Argon in Lübbi gegen evtl. zusätzliche Wartezeit schweißen lassen
- den von Nicolai ausgebildeten Mitarbeitern in Bosnien vertrauen
Oder
- weiter von einem Nicolai träumen und hadern und zetern und enttäuscht sein, dass die Welt sich weiter gedreht hat und irgendein Bike fahren.
So what!
 Wie beendet Kalle die englische Einführung in den Katalog immer:
Cheers!
Maik


----------



## Enrico_Palazzo (28. August 2017)

Oder wieder andere warten noch auf die phrophezeite Preisanpassung bei den Bosnien Rahmen. Wobei ich bei den Löhnen aber eher eine Anpassung nach unten erwarten würde.


----------



## chevioso (29. August 2017)

Enrico_Palazzo schrieb:


> Oder wieder andere warten noch auf die phrophezeite Preisanpassung bei den Bosnien Rahmen. Wobei ich bei den Löhnen aber eher eine Anpassung nach unten erwarten würde.



Es gibt keinen Grund, dass Nicolai den Jungs in Bosnien Niedriglöhne zahlen sollte.

Und wenn doch, dann sollten wir uns hier über deren Recht auf gute Bezahlung 
und nicht auf unser Recht "made in germany" Rahmen fahren zu können unterhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrico_Palazzo (29. August 2017)

chevioso schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Grund, dass Nicolai den Jungs in Bosnien Niedriglöhne zahlen sollte.
> 
> Und wenn doch, dann sollten wir uns hier über deren Recht auf gute Bezahlung
> und nicht auf unser Recht "made in germany" Rahmen fahren zu können unterhalten.


Gute Arbeit gehört anständig bezahlt, ohne Frage. Ich Rede auch nicht von Ausbeutung oder Dumpingpreisen.

Du glaubst aber nicht ernsthaft das Nicolai dort dieselben Löhne zahlt wie hier?


----------



## chevioso (29. August 2017)

Ich denke da nichts. Dazu kenne ich den Betrieb nicht gut genug.

Ich kann nur hoffen, dass N anständig ist und mit der Auslagerung keine Gewinnoptimierung betreibt,
was nicht heißt, dass die Jungs in Bosnien die selben Löhne bekommen wegen Transport, Lehre usw.


----------



## RiRaRo (29. August 2017)

Ganz ehrlich, was geht es uns an. Das sind alles betriebswirtschaftliche Sachen, die nur die Verantwortlichen zu interessieren haben.
Ich als Kunde muss nur wissen, bekomme ich die zugesagte Qualität für den offerierten Preis, hier also crafted by Nicolai. Und schon ist doch die Entscheidung gefallen.

Anderes Szenario, der Schweisser aus Bosnien vertritt wegen Krankheit oder Urlaub die Kollegen in Lübbrechtsen. Dann ist der Rahmen Made In Germany. Würdet Ihr da auch so einen Aufstand machen ? An solchen Beispielen sieht man doch, dass es nicht auf den Ort / Standort ankommt. Sondern auf das Qualitätsbewusstsein der Firma, auf die Ausbildung der Mitarbeiter und auf den Stand der Technik im Betrieb. Alles andere ist doch mittlerweile total egal.


----------



## chevioso (29. August 2017)

"Ganz ehrlich, was geht es uns an."

Man tauscht sich hier halt aus.
Die einen machen sich kritische Gedanken,
die anderen wie Du, der Cheff, ich und andere antworten.
Deinen Beitrag fand ich übrigens super.

Ich persönlich fand das Thema und die verschiedenen Ansichten hier interessant.

Dass ich meinen persönlichen Wunsch auf Gleichberechtigung anspreche finde ich dabei unkritisch
und ich habe mit meiner Aussage nicht das Gefühl Anspruch auf Mitspracherecht bei N erhoben zu haben.

was meine Asnicht angeht sei es hiermit erledigt.


----------



## RiRaRo (29. August 2017)

Ich meinte nicht Dich...sorry. Es ging mir um andere Aussagen im Thread. da waren einige Sachen dabei, die uns als Kunden nicht wirklich interessieren müssen.


----------



## oliverjung (29. August 2017)

RiRaRo schrieb:


> ....
> Ich als Kunde muss nur wissen, bekomme ich die zugesagte Qualität für den offerierten Preis, hier also crafted by Nicolai. Und schon ist doch die Entscheidung gefallen.
> 
> Anderes Szenario, der Schweisser aus Bosnien vertritt wegen Krankheit oder Urlaub die Kollegen in Lübbrechtsen. Dann ist der Rahmen Made In Germany. Würdet Ihr da auch so einen Aufstand machen ? An solchen Beispielen sieht man doch, dass es nicht auf den Ort / Standort ankommt. Sondern auf das Qualitätsbewusstsein der Firma, auf die Ausbildung der Mitarbeiter und auf den Stand der Technik im Betrieb. Alles andere ist doch mittlerweile total egal.



"Crafted by Nicolai" ist mir inzwischen "total egal". Jetzt sind es Rahmen aus Bosnien, in ein paar Jahren dann ein paar Modelle mit Rahmen aus China usw.. Klar kann mir das egal sein, Hauptsache es steht fett ein *"Crafted by Nicolai"* drauf.

Das sehe ich *als Kunde* allerdings anders als du. Ich informiere mich genauso über die Produkte einer Firma wie über die Firma selbst. Wenn das dann passt bin ich bereit auch ein wenig länger zu sparen und ein bisschen was drauf zu legen. Aber wie bereits erwähnt passt das bei Nicolai, *zumindest für mich*, nicht mehr zusammen. Es können gerne viele, viele andere Biker anders sehen, aber mir ist ein "Crafted by Nicolai" bei einem 5000 EUR Bike zu wenig. Und nein, ich will nicht extra darum bitten, dass mein Bike in D geschweißt wird oder bei jedem Modell Nachfragen ob es jetzt aus Bosnien, Lübbrechtsen oder irgendwann dann aus China kommt.

Und egal ob es um Gewinnmaximierung oder Verlustminimierung, den Fachkräftemangel oder den Idealen und Werte von Kalle/Nicolai geht. Tatsache ist: Die neue Produktionsstätte steht nicht in D, auch nicht in Österreich oder der Schweiz. Sie steht in einem, im Vergleich zu D, Billiglohnland. Aus dem "Made in Germany" wird dann ein "Crafted by Nicolai" und die Rahmen kosten immer noch das gleiche .... ich weiss nicht, aber hat das nicht auch für andere ein "Geschmäckle"? Und btw. wir reden hier nicht über Cube, Canyon oder Mifa bikes für ein paar paar hundert Euro.
Wie wäre es gewesen wenn man, anstatt die Koffer zu packen und in Bosnien HT Rahmen schweißen zu lassen, einfach mal ein Zeichen setzt und ein oder zwei Flüchtlinge eine Chance in Lübbrechtsen gegeben hätte? Klar, kostet eine Ausbildung und Integration Anfangs auch Zeit und Geld, aber auch dann hätte wirklich nicht der "Materialismus/Kapitalismus über den Idealismus" gesiegt.



kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> ...Ich habe Ideale und die sind mir mehr wert als Geld . Deswegen siegt hier nicht der Materialismus/Kapitalismus über den Idealismus. ...



Aber wie gesagt, jedem das seine und jeder wie er mag..... Ich verurteile niemanden wegen seinen Ansichten und Idealen und hoffe das mir hier ebenso begegnet wird. Auch wenn in diesem Fall meine Ansicht für manche hier übertrieben oder zu konsequent zu sein scheint; ich persönlich bin damit bisher gut gefahren und kann immer noch jeden Morgen in den Spiegel schauen!


----------



## kraftl (30. August 2017)

Servus!

Richtig, man muss ja nicht (mehr) bei N kaufen - ich habe nun meinen "REALLY 100% Made in Germany" bekommen. Aber... Ich finde es schon "schäbig" wenn aktuell auf der Webseite immer noch (also nach rund einem Jahr "Made in Bosnia") von "100% Made in Germany" gesprochen wird, siehe 

http://www.nicolai-bicycles.com/shop/about-us/

Wenn ich einen solchen Schritt gehe, dann mit allen Konsequenzen... Und ja, die Fully's u.s.w. - dass die HT's aber nicht mehr aus Deutschland kommen, springt mir nicht sofort ins Auge... Siehe auch die Nicolai-News auf Facebook -->  #NICOLAI #BICYCLES #MADEINGERMANY / Selbst das Argon-GTB wird so beworben...

Gruß,

Kraftl


----------



## oliverjung (1. September 2017)

kraftl schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Richtig, man muss ja nicht (mehr) bei N kaufen - ich habe nun meinen "REALLY 100% Made in Germany" bekommen. Aber... Ich finde es schon "schäbig" wenn aktuell auf der Webseite immer noch (also nach rund einem Jahr "Made in Bosnia") von "100% Made in Germany" gesprochen wird, siehe
> 
> ...



Naja "schäbig" finde ich es nicht direkt, eher ein wenig peinlich. Aber ehrlich gesagt hatte ich das auch gelesen und bin nur durch Zufall auf die Bosnien Produktion aufmerksam geworden ...den Katalog hatte ich mir nämlich nicht angeschaut.

Nicolai sollte das aber umgehend korrigieren, nicht das wegen dieser Desinformation eine Abmahnung durch wen auch immer erfolgt ...


----------



## kalle Nicolai (6. September 2017)

oliverjung schrieb:


> "Crafted by Nicolai" ist mir inzwischen "total egal". Jetzt sind es Rahmen aus Bosnien, in ein paar Jahren dann ein paar Modelle mit Rahmen aus China usw.. Klar kann mir das egal sein, Hauptsache es steht fett ein *"Crafted by Nicolai"* drauf.





kraftl schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen solchen Schritt gehe, dann mit allen Konsequenzen... Und ja, die Fully's u.s.w. - dass die HT's aber nicht mehr aus Deutschland kommen, springt mir nicht sofort ins Auge... Siehe auch die Nicolai-News auf Facebook --> #NICOLAI #BICYCLES #MADEINGERMANY / Selbst das Argon-GTB wird so beworben...
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Kraftl



Ist ja auch heute so : ..... GTB wird z.B bei Nicolai in Lübbrechtsen geschweißt .... genau wie viele andere Hardtails immer noch in Lübbrechtsen geschweißt werden ....

Aber ich nehme das jedoch als konstruktive Kritik auf .....  es wird für 2018 klar auf jedem Rahmen erkennbar sein , ob dieser in Deutschland geschweißt ist oder nicht .

gruss

kalle


----------



## RiRaRo (6. September 2017)

Man wird es in dieser Frage nicht allen Kunden recht machen können. Egal wie man sich entscheidet, egal wie man versucht einen Kompromiss zu finden. Schlussendlich wird man immer einen Teil der Kundschaft haben, dem es nicht passt. Veränderungen kommen bei vielen Menschen nicht gut an, erzeugen teilweise auch etwas Angst. 

Entscheidungen müssen täglich getroffen und neu überprüft werden. Immer und zur jederzeit muss sich ein Unternehmen dem Markt und sämtlichen Herausforderungen stellen, die erforderlich sind die Produktion sicherzustellen, von den Kosten mal ganz zu schweigen.

Ich freu mich über eine Expansion und Erweiterung der Produktion. Denn das zeigt mir, dass das Unternehmen mehr und weiter will. Gut für mich als Kunden. Ich sehe, wie schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, die Sache für alle als Gewinn. Kürzere Lieferzeiten bei gleicher Qualität ist die Botschaft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (6. September 2017)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> Aber ich nehme das jedoch als konstruktive Kritik auf ..... es wird für 2018 klar auf jedem Rahmen erkennbar sein , ob dieser in Deutschland geschweißt ist oder nicht .



Hallo Kalle,

ich hoffe, dass man dass auch schon bei der Bestellung weiß, oder ist das dann ein Glücksspiel? Für mich ist es einfach wichtig, dass mein Rahmen hier in der Region geschweißt ist.


----------



## kalle Nicolai (6. September 2017)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Hallo Kalle,
> 
> ich hoffe, dass man dass auch schon bei der Bestellung weiß, oder ist das dann ein Glücksspiel? Für mich ist es einfach wichtig, dass mein Rahmen hier in der Region geschweißt ist.



Natürlich ist das modellspezifisch und vorher klar .... ich denke z.B. über eine Einfräsung nach .... Z.B. im Sitzrohr vorne ...

gruss

kalle


----------



## Enrico_Palazzo (6. September 2017)

Da du grad hier bist, wie sieht es denn mit der Preisentwicklung aus von der du mal gesprochen hattest?


----------



## Helius-FR (6. September 2017)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das modellspezifisch und vorher klar .... ich denke z.B. über eine Einfräsung nach .... Z.B. im Sitzrohr vorne ...
> 
> gruss
> 
> kalle


 
Warum nicht wie immer bisher auf der Kettenstrebe ?!


----------



## kalle Nicolai (7. September 2017)

Warum nicht wie immer bisher auf der Kettenstrebe ?!

Modell und Größe werden jetzt neu sowieso am Sitzrohr eingefräst


----------



## der-gute (7. September 2017)

Enrico_Palazzo schrieb:


> Da du grad hier bist, wie sieht es denn mit der Preisentwicklung aus von der du mal gesprochen hattest?



Würdest du bitte darauf eine Antwort geben?
Oder wird es einfach *keine* Preisanpassung geben und alle Rahmen weiterhin gleich kosten?


----------



## Enrico_Palazzo (7. September 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Würdest du bitte darauf eine Antwort geben?
> Oder wird es einfach *keine* Preisanpassung geben und alle Rahmen weiterhin gleich kosten?


Darauf kann ich leider keine Antwort geben 
Bin aber an einer Antwort ebenfalls interessiert, @kalle Nicolai


----------



## Helius-FR (7. September 2017)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> Warum nicht wie immer bisher auf der Kettenstrebe ?!
> 
> Modell und Größe werden jetzt neu sowieso am Sitzrohr eingefräst



Das "Made in Germany" oder eben das "Crafted by Nicolai" je nachdem wo der Rahmen gebaut wird würde sich auf der Kettenstrebe trotzdem gut machen. 
Meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## der-gute (7. September 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Das "Made in Germany" oder eben das "Crafted by Nicolai" je nachdem wo der Rahmen gebaut wird würde sich auf der Kettenstrebe trotzdem gut machen.
> Meiner Meinung nach.


Mensch, darum geht es doch garnicht.
Das wird so bleiben.

Es geht um eine ZUSÄTZLICHE Fräsung für die genaue Herkunft jedes einzelnen Rahmens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (7. September 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Mensch, darum geht es doch garnicht.
> Das wird so bleiben.
> 
> Es geht um eine ZUSÄTZLICHE Fräsung für die genaue Herkunft jedes einzelnen Rahmens.



Na dann


----------



## ufp (8. September 2017)

Entwickelt, erdacht in Deutschland.
Crafted in Bosnien.

Entwickelt, erdacht in Germany, geschweißt im günstiger ausgelagerten Bosnien


----------



## MantaHai (8. September 2017)

ufp schrieb:


> Entwickelt, erdacht in Deutschland.
> Crafted in Bosnien.
> 
> Entwickelt, erdacht in Germany, geschweißt im günstiger ausgelagerten Bosnien



Es geht nur um die Hardtails.


----------



## ruppidog (8. September 2017)

ufp schrieb:


> Entwickelt, erdacht in Deutschland.
> Crafted in Bosnien.
> 
> Entwickelt, erdacht in Germany, geschweißt im günstiger ausgelagerten Bosnien



Wer hat Bosnien ausgelagert, und warum ?


----------



## kraftl (13. September 2017)

Servus, wie ist nun die Lage an der Preis-Front? Angeblich sollten die BIH-Hardtrail doch billiger über die Theke gehen - im Konfigurator habe ich keine Option QLF oder BIH gefunden... Was hätte mich nun ein Argon CX jeweils gekostet? Gruss, Kraftl


----------



## codit (13. September 2017)

kraftl schrieb:


> Servus, wie ist nun die Lage an der Preis-Front? Angeblich sollten die BIH-Hardtrail doch billiger über die Theke gehen - im Konfigurator habe ich keine Option QLF oder BIH gefunden... Was hätte mich nun ein Argon CX jeweils gekostet? Gruss, Kraftl


Ruf halt an anstelle hier rumzustänkern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrico_Palazzo (13. September 2017)

Was hat das mit stänkern zu tun? 
Kalle hat das selbst angesprochen und nun werden nachfragen ignoriert?


----------



## codit (13. September 2017)

Hatte einen beschissenen Tag, draußen regnet es Katzen, deshalb muss ich mich hier abreagieren.

Aber anrufen hilft bei N eigentlich immer weiter, hier liest von der Firma selten jemand mit.


----------



## kraftl (13. September 2017)

Servus! Ich kann gerne anrufen und die Antwort hier posten - welche Antwort, vom wem, hätte mehr Gewicht? 
Am Ende wird alles (wenn es nicht gefällt) in Frage gestellt oder mit der Unterstellung 'rumgestänker' beantwortet.
Nicolai soll die Karten auf den Tisch legen und fertig...
Gruss, Kraftl


----------



## Enrico_Palazzo (13. September 2017)

codit schrieb:


> hier liest von der Firma selten jemand mit.


Donnerstag um 8 hätte man antworten können, da hatte ich nochmal gefragt als Kalle online war.


----------



## Trashguard (13. September 2017)

codit schrieb:


> Aber anrufen hilft bei N eigentlich immer weiter, hier liest von der Firma selten jemand mit.



Doch, und zwar der Chef höchstpersönlich.

Jetzt wartet doch alle mal ab. Kalle hat doch in einem Nachbarthread kürzlich eine große Informationsoffensive (ebenfalls von ihm selbst) hier auf mtb-news angekündigt. Danach sind wir hoffentlich alle schlauer.


----------



## kraftl (13. September 2017)

@Stä[email protected]

Echt, ein Jahr nach der Expansion?

@Stä[email protected]


----------



## pratt (14. September 2017)

Die Antwort ist doch logisch: Die Räder "Made in Germany" werden teurer der Rest nicht.


----------



## Enrico_Palazzo (14. September 2017)

Ist anzunehmen


----------



## ufp (14. September 2017)

codit schrieb:


> Aber anrufen hilft bei N eigentlich immer weiter, hier liest von der Firma selten jemand mit.


"Wir" hören aber nicht mit, wenn du oder andere dort anrufen.
Und manch einer würde halt gerne *hier* wissen, wie das nun mit den Preisen aussieht.

Um sich vielleicht schon mal Gedanken zu machen, sich näher mit den Rädern von Nicolai zu beschäftigen.
Oder eben auch nicht .


----------



## oliverjung (18. September 2017)

Trashguard schrieb:


> Doch, und zwar der Chef höchstpersönlich.
> 
> Jetzt wartet doch alle mal ab. Kalle hat doch in einem Nachbarthread kürzlich eine große Informationsoffensive (ebenfalls von ihm selbst) hier auf mtb-news angekündigt. Danach sind wir hoffentlich alle schlauer.



Sorry, ist mir langsam zu nervig.... Warten wie oder ob sich die Preise verändern (schätze allerdings auch das nichts billiger werden wird ...), vorher schauen welches Modell dann in D oder sonstwo geschweißt wird und dann dafür ein paar Tausend Euro auf den Tisch zu legen. 

Was gibt es denn für Alternativen? Berwerk Bikes scheint mal wieder auferstanden zu sein ... Wo / wer schweißt die denn? Dann fällt mir noch spontan Cheetah ein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (18. September 2017)

Leute, seid mir nicht böse, ich kann euch ja verstehen. Aber entweder ihr wollt ein Nicolai, weil es euch gefällt und weil ihr die Firmenpolitik, die Mitarbeiter, was auch immer mögt, dann schlagt zu. Oder ihr mögt kein Nicolai mehr, weil Kalle sich "erdreistet" hat, einige Modelle zum gleichen Preis von -eigens ausgebildeten - Schweißern in Bosnien schweißen zu lassen. Also, er bietet diese Rahmen - bei stetig steigenden Kosten und Ausgaben - nicht billiger an und darüber wird hier gemosert und genörgelt, seit 8 Seiten...
Sicher, Kalles Bikes sind keine Schnäppchen. Aber man bekommt ein anständiges, super haltbares, wunderschönes Bike aus Lübbi oder Bosnien. Wenn ihr die Entscheidung, die Kalle und seine Leute treffen, nicht gut findet, dann steht es euch frei, ein Bike eines Herstellers eurer Wahl zu kaufen, wenn die Firmenpolitik dieses Herstellers euch aktuell glücklicher macht. Aber dann zieht es durch und fragt bitte hier nicht ständig nach oder erzählt, welcher Hersteller jetzt was und wo baut.  Die Erde hat sich weiter gedreht, Kalle hat es erklärt, vielleicht hat er auch 1 oder 2 andere Dinge zu tun und zu regeln, so dass u.U. die Kommunikation darüber nicht jeden 100% zufrieden stellt. Und wenn sich 1 Jahr nach Beginn der Produktion am zusätzlichen Standort die Preise nicht nach eurem Geschmack entwickelt haben,.... dann gibt es vielleicht diesen Spielraum nicht. Nicolai Maschinenbau ist wohl Auktionshaus.
Die letzte Stelle, die ich an meinem Helius anschaue, wenn ich damit fahre oder es irgendwo steht, ist die linke Kettenstrebe. Ich weiß, dass es von (Bike) begeisterten Leuten gebaut wurde, die ich schon persönlich kennenlernen durfte. Wenn es zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes aus Bosnien gekommen wäre, hätten mich seine Fräs - und Schweißarbeiten trotzdem fasziniert und ich hätte es gekauft, weil ich cool finde, was Kalle so macht! 
Also: freundliche Grüße
und Happy Trails,
Maik.


----------



## Ollibolli11 (18. September 2017)

Ich glaube ich werde mir wieder ein Argon bestellen, und zwar mit dem Schriftzug "*Made in* *Bosnia*" auf der Kettenstrebe. Ist ja peinlich was hier über Menschen anderen Nationalitäten geschrieben wird.


----------



## der-gute (18. September 2017)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> zum gleichen Preis von -eigens ausgebildeten - Schweißern in Bosnien schweißen zu lassen.



Ausbildung = 2-3 Jahre
Anleitung nach eigenen Vorstellungen würde ich es eher nennen, oder?



Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Kalle hat es erklärt



Kalle sagte, das die Preise sich ändern. das hat er noch nicht widerrufen bzw. weiter erklärt.



Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> und wenn sich 1 Jahr nach Beginn der Produktion am zusätzlichen Standort die Preise nicht nach eurem Geschmack entwickelt haben,....



Die Preise haben sich eben garnicht entwickelt. und erklärt wurde der Punkt nicht.




Ollibolli11 schrieb:


> Ist ja peinlich was hier über Menschen anderen Nationalitäten geschrieben wird.



Wer bitte äußert sich abfällig gegenüber den Menschen aus Bosnien.

Aber wenn du dieses Fass aufmachen willst...
was bitte denkst du, bezahlt Kalle den Schweissern in BiH? den deutschen Lohn? Wenn ja (bestimmt nicht, sonst hätte er sie sicherlich nach Lubbrechtsen geholt!) dann is der selbe Preis wie aus D ok. sonst ist das einfach nicht nachvollziehbar für mich.
Und diese Meinung hat nichts mit den Menschen dort zu tun. denen würde ich das deutsche Gehalt gönnen.(..das bekommen sie aber wohl nicht).

ok, eine Argumentationsart wäre ja: "dadurch steigen die Preise für alle anderen Produkte nicht". 

Ich persönlich erwarte einfach nur eine wirkliche Erklärung. Denn die die Preisanpassung hate er in Aussicht gestellt.

Das einige irgendwie rumnörgeln und irgendwie die beleidigte Leberwurst argumentativ rausholen, finde ich auch nicht zielführend.
Aber differenzierte Kritik muss erlaubt sein.


----------



## Ollibolli11 (18. September 2017)

Ich verstehe nur nicht warum hier einige immer auf Erklärungen von Kalle bestehen, er muss er uns nichts erklären! Er kann uns etwas mitteilen, aber auch nur wenn er es möchte.

Mich würde interessieren ob ihr die Entscheidungen euer Chefs / der Firmen bei denen ihr arbeitet auch so hinterfragt und in frage stellt bzw. kritisiert?

Ps.: ich bin sicher Kalle ist für konstruktive  Kritik zu haben, daher ruft doch einfach bei Kalle an und fragt ihn selber.


----------



## Enrico_Palazzo (18. September 2017)

Weil er es hier angesprochen hat vllt?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (18. September 2017)

@der-gute
Wegen der Schweißer hast du vielleicht Recht. Ich glaube, die Jungs bauen dort schon lange Rahmen, Kalle hat ihnen evtl. wirklich "nur" seine Wünsche beigebracht. Aber wissen tun wir es beide nicht.
Wegen der Preise kann man halt nur orakeln.
Kalle sagte, dass er an einer anderen Preispolitik für die Hardtails arbeitet. Scheint ein wenig zu dauern. Wer weiß?!

Euch allen einen schönen Abend.


----------



## kalle Nicolai (19. September 2017)

Hallo alle zusammen ,

sorry , .....aber ich bin nicht immer hier im Forum , um die Lage zu prüfen ....

wenn wir uns bei den hardtails von den Jungs in Bosnien helfen lassen , dann geht es vor allen Dingen um Kapazität und nicht um den Preis. Deswegen kann der Kunde , der eine höhere Lieferzeit in Kauf nimmt , auch gerne ein hardtail geschweißt in Lübbrechtsen bestellen . Es stimmt , daß ich mir erhofft habe , daß ich die Preise senken kann , ....leider ist das nicht der Fall , da der Transport und die Ausbildung und Qualitätssicherung und der doppelte Bau von Vorrichtungen zusätzliche Kosten hervorrufen .

Deswegen können wir leider keine Preise senken .

Gruss

Kalle Nicolai


----------



## Helius-FR (19. September 2017)

@kalle Nicolai 
Danke für die Info. 

Und nun is Hoffentlich Schluß mit dem Preis Mimimi...


----------



## Enrico_Palazzo (19. September 2017)

War ja absehbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (19. September 2017)

Moin @kalle Nicolai , nach wie vor immer wieder Hut ab und danke, dass du dich hier erklärst und uns informierst!
@Helius-FR : Ich hoffe auch sehr, dass das Gejammer jetzt mal aufhört!

So, jetzt gehe ich mit dem Hund und dann drehe ich eine Runde mit meinem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Gruß Maik


----------



## Helius-FR (19. September 2017)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Moin @kalle Nicolai , nach wie vor immer wieder Hut ab und danke, dass du dich hier erklärst und uns informierst!
> @Helius-FR : Ich hoffe auch sehr, dass das Gejammer jetzt mal aufhört!
> 
> So, jetzt gehe ich mit dem Hund und dann drehe ich eine Runde mit meinem
> ...



Ich Verbinde Hund und Bike


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (19. September 2017)

Noch besser. Und beide sind sehr schön! Aber unsere 15 jährige Labrador Dame ist mittlerweile sehr langsam, sieht und hört auch nicht mehr so gut, das wäre eher Trailen als Biken.


----------



## RiRaRo (19. September 2017)

Enrico_Palazzo schrieb:


> War ja absehbar



Wenn es so arg drückt mit dem Geld, dann vielleicht noch ein wenig sparen und nächstes Jahr zuschlagen


----------



## chevioso (19. September 2017)

"Und beide sind sehr schön"

Das stimmt!


----------



## Helius-FR (19. September 2017)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Noch besser. Und beide sind sehr schön! Aber unsere 15 jährige Labrador Dame ist mittlerweile sehr langsam, sieht und hört auch nicht mehr so gut, das wäre eher Trailen als Biken.





chevioso schrieb:


> "Und beide sind sehr schön"
> 
> Das stimmt!



Danke danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrico_Palazzo (19. September 2017)

RiRaRo schrieb:


> Wenn es so arg drückt mit dem Geld, dann vielleicht noch ein wenig sparen und nächstes Jahr zuschlagen


War mir klar, dass gleich wieder einer mit dieser selten dämlichen Keule kommt. 

Es ging mir dabei auch lediglich um die Sache an sich, muss man aber wissen.


----------



## oliverjung (19. September 2017)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen ,
> ...
> wenn wir uns bei den hardtails von den Jungs in Bosnien helfen lassen , dann geht es vor allen Dingen um Kapazität und nicht um den Preis. Deswegen kann der Kunde , der eine höhere Lieferzeit in Kauf nimmt , auch gerne ein hardtail geschweißt in Lübbrechtsen bestellen . Es stimmt , daß ich mir erhofft habe , daß ich die Preise senken kann , ....leider ist das nicht der Fall , da der Transport und die Ausbildung und Qualitätssicherung und der doppelte Bau von Vorrichtungen zusätzliche Kosten hervorrufen .
> 
> ...



Hey, da sind ja wirklich Profis am Werk ...Bosnien ist dann wohl doch nicht so billig wie erhofft. Dann kommen wahrscheinlich bald "die Jungs" aus Rumänien oder Ukraine zum Zug, die sind noch billiger 

Ich bestelle dann mal woanders ...= 5 kEUR weniger Umsatz für Nicolai.


----------



## RiRaRo (19. September 2017)

@EP
Tja, das muss man sich gefallen lassen, wenn man immer nur mit dem Preis argumentiert und mehrmals nachfragt. Nicolai wäre auch schlecht beraten gewesen die Einstandpreise zu senken. Alle Kunden der betroffenen Rahmen wären damit einer Abwertung des Produktes ausgesetzt. Und das kann ja nicht im Interesse vom Hersteller und der Kunden sein.

Und Du kannst doch jederzeit einen MIG Rahmen bekommen...so what ?!


----------



## RiRaRo (19. September 2017)

oliverjung schrieb:


> Hey, da sind ja wirklich Profis am Werk ...Bosnien ist dann wohl doch nicht so billig wie erhofft. Dann kommen wahrscheinlich bald "die Jungs" aus Rumänien oder Ukraine zum Zug, die sind noch billiger
> 
> Ich bestelle dann mal woanders ...= 5 kEUR weniger Umsatz für Nicolai.



Aber Du kannst doch Deinen Wunschrahmen Made in Germany bekommen...also auch nur auf billig gehofft


----------



## Enrico_Palazzo (19. September 2017)

RiRaRo schrieb:


> @EP
> Tja, das muss man sich gefallen lassen, wenn man immer nur mit dem Preis argumentiert und mehrmals nachfragt. Nicolai wäre auch schlecht beraten gewesen die Einstandpreise zu senken. Alle Kunden der betroffenen Rahmen wären damit einer Abwertung des Produktes ausgesetzt. Und das kann ja nicht im Interesse vom Hersteller und der Kunden sein.
> 
> Und Du kannst doch jederzeit einen MIG Rahmen bekommen...so what ?!


Wie gesagt, mir ging es dabei um etwas anderes, hast du halt nur nicht verstanden und erstmal dumm pauschalisiert.


----------



## guru39 (19. September 2017)

Bleibt bitte sachlich


----------



## patrick_ (19. September 2017)

RiRaRo schrieb:


> @EP
> Tja, das muss man sich gefallen lassen, wenn man immer nur mit dem Preis argumentiert und mehrmals nachfragt. Nicolai wäre auch schlecht beraten gewesen die Einstandpreise zu senken. Alle Kunden der betroffenen Rahmen wären damit einer Abwertung des Produktes ausgesetzt. Und das kann ja nicht im Interesse vom Hersteller und der Kunden sein.



Ja und nein. Wenn man HT Rahmen aus Lübbrechtsen weiterhin zum gleichen Preis verkauft und Rahmen aus BIH für einen kleineren Preis, dann werden alle alten HT Rahmen aus dem QLF Tal nur bedingt abgewertet.

Kalles Begründung zum Preis steht oben. Wie man dazu steht, kann jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich habe volles Verständnis für alle die, die einen Rahmen aus BIH ablehnen. Ich persönlich würde es ohne Preisreduzierung auch.


----------



## wolfi_1 (19. September 2017)

Wäre mir egal, solange das Ding qualitativ passt und der Service wie bisher stimmt.
An den Rahmendetails ist ja kein Unterschied ... und billig kannste ja beim Bornmann in Kassel haben.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## osbow (20. September 2017)

Einfach nichts auf die Kettenstrebe schreiben und gut ist.

Nochmal: Als Rad-Firma heutzutage nicht in Asien produzieren zu lassen ist schon ein Statement. Und wenn aus hier mehrmals vorgelegten Gründen nach Bosnien-Herzegowina ausgelagert wird, dann sollte man meiner Meinung nach nicht direkt den Antichrist beschwören.


----------



## Enrico_Palazzo (20. September 2017)

Macht auch niemand, nur sollte man auch die Stimmen akzeptieren, die es eben kritischer sehen.
Wir sind ja nicht bei Liteville.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (20. September 2017)

Was denn kritischer sehen? Wieviel mehr Erklärungen vom Firmenchef persönlich braucht ihr denn noch?! Es ist doch nun alles gesagt seitens Nicolai.


----------



## Enrico_Palazzo (20. September 2017)

Deswegen muss ich dann alles glauben, weil der Chef das sagt?


----------



## osbow (20. September 2017)

Muss du nicht. Das sagt ja keiner. Aber die Fakten sind auf dem Tisch und nun kannst du für dich entscheiden ob und was du kaufen willst. 

Alles andere ist mimimi…


----------



## Enrico_Palazzo (20. September 2017)

osbow schrieb:


> Muss du nicht. Das sagt ja keiner. Aber die Fakten sind auf dem Tisch und nun kannst du für dich entscheiden ob und was du kaufen willst.
> 
> Alles andere ist mimimi…


Ob das die Fakten sind weiss ja keiner ausser Kalle.

Nochmal die Frage, was daran ist genau dieses mimimi? Weil ich eine andere Ansicht habe? Wird deshalb versucht es ins lächerliche zu ziehen? Weil man mit N nicht auf einer Linie ist und hinterfragt?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (20. September 2017)

@Enrico_Palazzo Du musst doch nicht mit Nicolai auf einer Linie sein und darfst gern hinterfragen. Wir sind ja nicht in der ehemaligen DDR. Aber irgendwann solltest du evtl. die Informationen, die du hier bekommen hast, nehmen und deine Schlüsse daraus ziehen. Kaufen oder nicht. Immer weiter darüber schreiben, wie blöd alles ist, weil es so ist, wie es jetzt ist, das ist Mimimimi (also Gejammer). Das führt zu nix. Wenn du die gefällten und Kund getanen Entscheidungen nicht gut und richtig findest, dann ist das dein gutes Recht. Das spricht dir hier sicher keiner ab. Ich glaube, es gibt viele Nicolai Fans, die über Kalles Entscheidung auch nicht erfreut sind, aber die dargelegte Notwendigkeit einsehen oder zumindest akzeptieren. "Wer sind wir denn", dass "wir" uns erdreisten, so über Kalle und die Firma Nicolai zu schreiben? Im Gegensatz zu vielen Zeitgenossen in Politik und Wirtschaft werden uns hier von Kalle Informationen geliefert. Er muss das nicht! Es ist seine freie Entscheidung, seinen Kunden und Fans der Marke die - aus seiner Sicht notwendigen - Veränderungen zu erklären (wieder und wieder). Wem diese nicht passen, dem steht es frei, andere Bikemarken zu suchen und deren Modelle zu erwerben. Aber ständig nochmals dagegen zu schreiben wird es nicht ändern. Nicht wir zahlen die Löhne und Gehälter von den ganzen Mitarbeitern, sondern Kalle. Also tragen auch wir nicht die Entscheidungen, sondern Kalle. Und wenn die Qualität weiterhin genauso ist wie bisher, nur der Schweißer nicht mehr nur Sascha oder Thorsten, sondern auch Mohamed heißt...
Und nochmals ganz langsam:
Es gibt die Option, seinen Rahmen in Lübbrechtsen schweißen zu lassen. Dauert u.U. nur etwas länger.
@oliverjung  viel Spaß mit Bergwerk und Co. Da hast du bestimmt gut gespart.
Grüße Maik


----------



## MantaHai (20. September 2017)

Ich möchte übrigens nochmal darauf verweisen, dass man bei einfacher Recherche schon auf mehr als 80 Stellenanzeigen für Schweißer in Deutschland kommt. Die Alternative zu Bosnien wäre die Integration einer halbautomatischen Schweißanlage, aber das dauert richtig lange und kostet in der Installation richtig Schotter:
Ein Schweißroboter wird für jedes Modell quasi "angelernt", Custom halt immer noch per Hand. Wird bei Nicolai sicher die langfristige Zukunft sein.

Damit hab ich auch kein Problem, Arbeitsplätze werden dadurch nicht wegfallen nur die Arbeitsweise wird sich verändern.


----------



## Enrico_Palazzo (20. September 2017)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> deine Schlüsse daraus ziehen.


Das habe ich.

Dennoch erkenne ich aber nicht, wo ich ständig jammern soll. Weil ich mehrfach nach dem Preis gefragt habe, was Kalle selbst angesprochen hat?



Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Nicht wir zahlen die Löhne und Gehälter von den ganzen Mitarbeitern, sondern Kalle.


Indirekt ja schon.


----------



## oliverjung (20. September 2017)

RiRaRo schrieb:


> Aber Du kannst doch Deinen Wunschrahmen Made in Germany bekommen...also auch nur auf billig gehofft



Du hast das nicht so ganz richtig verstanden ....mir ging / geht es nicht um billig. Mir geht es um die Produktion in Deutschland. Aber trotzdem Danke, daß du dir Gedanken um meine Finanzen machst. Jetzt kann ich mir den Winterreifen Satz zu meinem Porsche ja doch noch bestellen weil ich von Nicolai auf Cheetah umschwenke .

Wie ich es liebe wenn eine Diskussion sachlich geführt wird. Tatsache ist, ich genauso wie Enrico_Palazzo können hier unsere Meinung kundtun. Wir müssen uns nicht den Mund verbieten lassen weil Meister Nicolai gesprochen hat. Es ist schön das er das tut (spricht für die Firma) trotzdem sehe ich die Verlagerung nicht so gleichgültig wie manch anderer hier. 

Jeder der sich in der Materie ein wenig auskennt, weiß wohin das mittel- bis langfristig führt. Anfangs werden ein paar Hardtail Rahmen in BiH geschweißt. In ein paar Monaten / Jahren, wenn es zufriedenstellend läuft, kommen die Fullys dazu. Der Grund kann sein weil der Strom oder die Berufsgenossenschaft Beiträge teurer geworden sind oder einfach weil einer der Schweißer eine Gehaltserhöhung verlangt. Kenne diese Vorgehensweise / Verhandlungstaktik zur genüge, im übrigen von beiden Seiten.

Aber wie bereits richtig erwähnt sollte jeder auf Basis der vorliegenden Informationen seine eigene Entscheidungen treffen. Ich brauch mich hier nicht verarschen zu lassen weil ich mir mit 100%iger Sicherheit kein Nicolai mehr kaufe. Die anderen, die es toll finden, daß die Rahmen jetzt billiger im Ausland produziert werden können gerne die alten=neuen Schnäppchen Preise bezahlen....wer ein wenig länger darüber nachdenkt kommt vllt. dann auch mal darauf, daß hohe deutsche VK Preise nicht billigen Löhnen in BiH zusammen passt.

Genug über die BWL referiert ... viel Spass allen beim biken, egal ob mit Nicolai, Bergwerk oder Cheetah 

Oliver 

PS: Wird wohl doch nichts mit den Winterreifen... mit der Rohloff und ein paar anderen Spielereien landet man auch bei Cheetah bei knapp 5 kEUR ....übrigens dann "Handmade in Germany"


----------



## EddyAC (20. September 2017)

oliverjung schrieb:


> Du hast das nicht so ganz richtig verstanden ....mir ging / geht es nicht um billig. Mir geht es um die Produktion in Deutschland. Aber trotzdem Danke, daß du dir Gedanken um meine Finanzen machst. Jetzt kann ich mir den Winterreifen Satz zu meinem Porsche ja doch noch bestellen weil ich von Nicolai auf Cheetah umschwenke .
> 
> Wie ich es liebe wenn eine Diskussion sachlich geführt wird. Tatsache ist, ich genauso wie Enrico_Palazzo können hier unsere Meinung kundtun. Wir müssen uns nicht den Mund verbieten lassen weil Meister Nicolai gesprochen hat. Es ist schön das er das tut (spricht für die Firma) trotzdem sehe ich die Verlagerung nicht so gleichgültig wie manch anderer hier.
> 
> ...



Und ein Cheetah sieht aus, wie ein Baugerüst......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (20. September 2017)

oliverjung schrieb:


> Wird wohl doch nichts mit den Winterreifen... mit der Rohloff und ein paar anderen Spielereien landet man auch bei Cheetah bei knapp 5 kEUR ....übrigens dann "Handmade in Germany"



Das ist doch bei Nicolai auch nach wie vor möglich... 
(#Cheeta: Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück verschieden..)


----------



## patrick_ (20. September 2017)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Die Alternative zu Bosnien wäre die Integration einer halbautomatischen Schweißanlage, aber das dauert richtig lange und kostet in der Installation richtig Schotter:
> Ein Schweißroboter wird für jedes Modell quasi "angelernt", Custom halt immer noch per Hand. Wird bei Nicolai sicher die langfristige Zukunft sein.



Sorry aber ich muss es sagen: das ist Quatsch. Bei dem Einsatzzweck und der Stückzahl wird das nie vorkommen. Ist einfach nicht machbar. Wenn die Technologie soweit ist und Kalle wie immer am Trend der Zeit ist, wird man die Rahmen im 3D-Druck in Lübbrechtsen fertigen oder Mischbauweise wie bei Robot einführen



oliverjung schrieb:


> Jeder der sich in der Materie ein wenig auskennt, weiß wohin das mittel- bis langfristig führt. Anfangs werden ein paar Hardtail Rahmen in BiH geschweißt. In ein paar Monaten / Jahren, wenn es zufriedenstellend läuft, kommen die Fullys dazu. Der Grund kann sein weil der Strom oder die Berufsgenossenschaft Beiträge teurer geworden sind oder einfach weil einer der Schweißer eine Gehaltserhöhung verlangt. Kenne diese Vorgehensweise / Verhandlungstaktik zur genüge, im übrigen von beiden Seiten.



Die Begründung teile ich nicht aber Recht hast du - wenn Kalle schon jetzt die HT Fertigung nach BIH verlegt weil es an Nachwuchs mangelt, was ist in 10 oder 15 Jahren wenn Sascha und Thorsten altersbedingt das Pensum nicht mehr schaffen oder in Rente gehen? Wenn Fullys in weiter im QLF Tal gefertigt werden sollen und in 10 Jahren noch nicht der 3D-Drucker die Fertigung übernimmt, hilft es nicht, schon jetzt die Rahmen in eine Auftragsfertigung zu geben.



oliverjung schrieb:


> wer ein wenig länger darüber nachdenkt kommt vllt. dann auch mal darauf, daß hohe deutsche VK Preise nicht billigen Löhnen in BiH zusammen passt.



Das sehe ich auch so. SingleBe hat leider keine Preise mehr online aber meines Wissen ging ein Custom Stahlrahmen bei 600 oder 650 Euro los und die Lebenskosten in Tschechien sind um ein vielfaches höher als in BIH. Für 1450 Euro (Argon Preise) bekommt man bei Ihm einen Custom Rahmen mit feinstem Rohrsatz, tollen Teilen vom PMW und einer individuellen Lackierung.


----------



## osbow (20. September 2017)

oliverjung schrieb:


> Du hast das nicht so ganz richtig verstanden ....mir ging / geht es nicht um billig. Mir geht es um die Produktion in Deutschland.


Du hast den Text des Inhabers schon gelesen, oder? Du bekommst weiterhin deinen Rahmen "Made in Germany". Wo ist dein Problem?

Auch wenn die Rahmen "Made in Bosnien" durch günstigere Produktionskosten eine höhere Gewinnspanne vorweisen, finde ich es legitim, solange der Betrieb und die Arbeitsplätze gesichert sind.

Aber auch wenn er wie du nur Porsche fahren will, dann ist es auch OK für mich. Solange nicht irgendwelche Mitarbeiter dafür ausgebeutet werden.


----------



## 3K-Power (2. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab mir hier jetzt alles mal durchgelesen und den verlinkten Nachbarthread auch...

Bin am überlegen mir ein Hardtail aus dem Hause Nicolai zu holen. Persönlich ist mir egal ob das jemand in Bosnien oder in D geschweißt hat oder ein Bosnier in D oder ein Deutscher in Bosnien... 

Wichtig ist die Qualität die raus kommt, für mich zumindest...

Allerdings stört mich dieses „Craftet“ im Schriftzug. So neudeutsch und verwirrend...

Wär es nicht geschickter; wenn „Made in Germany“ nicht mehr kommt; auf den Schriftzug zu verzichten und das Herstellungsland irgendwie in der Rahmennummer kenntlich zu machen? 

Oder kann man so nen Rahmen gänzlich ohne diesen Schriftzug ordern?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (2. Oktober 2017)

@3K-Power Wenn Guru auf seine Kettenstrebe Gurumetron fräsen lassen konnte, dann kannst bestimmt auch etwas bestimmen.


----------



## Mayhem (2. Oktober 2017)

[/QUOTE]Allerdings stört mich dieses „Craftet“ im Schriftzug. So neudeutsch und verwirrend...

Wär es nicht geschickter; wenn „Made in Germany“ nicht mehr kommt; auf den Schriftzug zu verzichten und das Herstellungsland irgendwie in der Rahmennummer kenntlich zu machen?

Oder kann man so nen Rahmen gänzlich ohne diesen Schriftzug ordern?[/QUOTE]


Da mir das "Crafted by Nicolai" auch nicht wirklich gefällt, habe ich mal bei Nicolai nachgefragt. Ich bekomme meinen Rahmen nun mit "Made in Germany" auf der Schwinge. Werde dafür aber etwas länger warten müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (2. Oktober 2017)

> Da mir das "Crafted by Nicolai" auch nicht wirklich gefällt, habe ich mal bei Nicolai nachgefragt. Ich bekomme meinen Rahmen nun mit "Made in Germany" auf der Schwinge. Werde dafür aber etwas länger warten müssen.



Ich habe Leider auch nicht dran gedacht das Crafted by Nicolai auf der Schwinge stehen könnte...
Aber nun Gut. Jetzt steht es nunmal da.


----------



## wildbiker (14. Oktober 2017)

Vergesst doch einfach mal was drauf steht... und habt einfach Spaß so wie ich


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (14. Oktober 2017)

Waghalsigste Äktschn!


----------



## wildbiker (14. Oktober 2017)

auf jeden fall  Treppe sah schlimmer aus, als sie beim runter fahren war..


----------



## Helius-FR (14. Oktober 2017)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Vergesst doch einfach mal was drauf steht... und habt einfach Spaß so wie ich



Achtung! Wild.


----------



## ruppidog (14. Oktober 2017)




----------



## sinucello (15. Oktober 2017)

Bestelle nächste Woche ein Argon TB und hab das jetzt erst gelesen. Freu mich schon sehr auf mein 2. Nicolai. Auch wenn der Rahmen nicht in einem Bauernhof gebrutzelt wird. Denkt ihr auch darüber nach, wo Bauxit, Farbpigmente usw. herkommen?


----------



## wildbiker (15. Oktober 2017)

ruppidog schrieb:


>


Ironie nich erkannt...*facepalm*

Muss ja nich immer zur Eisdiele damit fahrn, wie viele hier... [emoji38]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hingebeamt von nem eipfone mid teletubbitabbatalk


----------



## wildbiker (15. Oktober 2017)

sinucello schrieb:


> Bestelle nächste Woche ein Argon TB und hab das jetzt erst gelesen. Freu mich schon sehr auf mein 2. Nicolai. Auch wenn der Rahmen nicht in einem Bauernhof gebrutzelt wird. Denkt ihr auch darüber nach, wo Bauxit, Farbpigmente usw. herkommen?


Das tb gibs noch.. auf der HP sind nur noch Geometron Bikes zu finden...

hingebeamt von nem eipfone mid teletubbitabbatalk


----------



## MantaHai (27. Oktober 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Ich hab mir hier jetzt alles mal durchgelesen und den verlinkten Nachbarthread auch...
> 
> Bin am überlegen mir ein Hardtail aus dem Hause Nicolai zu holen. Persönlich ist mir egal ob das jemand in Bosnien oder in D geschweißt hat oder ein Bosnier in D oder ein Deutscher in Bosnien...
> 
> ...



Moin Leute,

ich habe mit Kalle telefoniert und folgende Antwort bekommen und kann noch eine Neuigkeit verkünden:

*Auf vermehrten Kundenwunsch gehen wir wieder 100% zurück zum Schriftzug "made in germany". Momentan werden auch wieder alle Hardtails in Lübbrechtsen geschweißt.*

_*Außerdem haben wir einen neuen Schweißer in der Ausbildung; Benni wird Sascha und Torsten dann bald voll unterstützen. *_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaegarHH (27. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe ja den Ideen wirklich nie ablehnend gegenüber gestanden, auch wenn natürlich "made in Germany" schon sehr fein ist und ich will auch nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen, aber … 



MantaHai schrieb:


> *Momentan werden auch wieder alle Hardtails in Lübbrechtsen fertig geschweißt.*


"fertig geschweisst" klingt so für mich, dass da noch 2-3 Schweissnähte in Lübbrechtsen ergänzt werden und der Rest vorher woanders erledigt wurde


----------



## Helius-FR (27. Oktober 2017)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Ich habe ja den Ideen wirklich nie ablehnend gegenüber gestanden, auch wenn natürlich "made in Germany" schon sehr fein ist und ich will auch nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen, aber …
> 
> 
> "fertig geschweisst" klingt so für mich, dass da noch 2-3 Schweissnähte in Lübbrechtsen ergänzt werden und der Rest vorher woanders erledigt wurde


Naja. erstmal wird der Rahmen ja nur Gepunktet. und dann fertig Geschweißt.


----------



## MantaHai (27. Oktober 2017)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Ich habe ja den Ideen wirklich nie ablehnend gegenüber gestanden, auch wenn natürlich "made in Germany" schon sehr fein ist und ich will auch nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen, aber …
> 
> 
> "fertig geschweisst" klingt so für mich, dass da noch 2-3 Schweissnähte in Lübbrechtsen ergänzt werden und der Rest vorher woanders erledigt wurde



*Korrektur siehe weiter unten.*


----------



## trailterror (28. Oktober 2017)

Dann klär uns doch auf.

Was heisst denn „fertig geschweisst“ im klartext?

Was genau wird in BH gemacht/vorbereitet und was genau in Lü abgeschlossen?


----------



## MantaHai (28. Oktober 2017)

trailterror schrieb:


> Dann klär uns doch auf.
> 
> Was heisst denn „fertig geschweisst“ im klartext?
> 
> Was genau wird in BH gemacht/vorbereitet und was genau in Lü abgeschlossen?



Kalle hat mir geschrieben, deswegen muss ich mich etwas korrigieren:

*Die Hardtails (und nur die Hardtails) werden momentan in BH zugeschnitten und gepunktet. Alle finalen Nähte werden in Lübbrechtssen gemacht.*


----------



## trailterror (28. Oktober 2017)

Heisst BH hat zur zeit ganz geschlossen oder werden dort noch irgendwelche „vorbereitungen“ an/um die rahmen unternommen?

Ich vermute ja man versucht bei N grad einen weg zu finden, wie man das MIG siegel mit teilprozessarbeiten ausserhalb von deutschland kombinieren kann


----------



## osbow (28. Oktober 2017)

trailterror schrieb:


> Heisst BH hat zur zeit ganz geschlossen oder werden dort noch irgendwelche „vorbereitungen“ an/um die rahmen unternommen?
> 
> Ich vermute ja man versucht bei N grad einen weg zu finden, wie man das MIG siegel mit teilprozessarbeiten ausserhalb von deutschland kombinieren kann


Und wenn, was ist daran so schlimm?


----------



## trailterror (28. Oktober 2017)

Von „schlimm“ hab ich bisher nix geschrieben.

Wär in dem fall dann ja quasi das „beste aus 2 welten“ (wie bei 27,5‘‘ )

-> billigere herstellerkosten und dennoch das „renomierte“ MIG siegel.

Aber erst mal abwarten


----------



## MantaHai (28. Oktober 2017)

Musste mich korrigieren... 
 Siehe oben... Tut mir Leid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (29. Oktober 2017)

Ok, meine vermutung scheint damit bestätigt...

Dank dir und kalle wegen der informativen transparenz!


----------



## reflux (29. Oktober 2017)

@kalle Nicolai 
Hallo Kalle,

mich interessiert, ob die Kollegen in Bosnien den selben Stundenlohn bekommen wie die Schweißer in Lübbrechtsen...


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (29. Oktober 2017)

Boah, kann das bitte mal aufhören?


----------



## osbow (29. Oktober 2017)

trailterror schrieb:


> Von „schlimm“ hab ich bisher nix geschrieben.
> 
> Wär in dem fall dann ja quasi das „beste aus 2 welten“ (wie bei 27,5‘‘ )
> 
> ...


Das "beste aus zwei Welten" gibt es jetzt schon. Oder wachsen die Alu-Rohre beim Bauern nebenan? Ich verstehe nicht, was das pseudo investigative Nachfragen hier bewirken soll? Will man einfach nur nach guter deutscher Manier "Skandal!" schreien?

@reflux Aus welchen Grund sollten Sie den bekommen?


----------



## reflux (29. Oktober 2017)

osbow schrieb:


> Das "beste aus zwei Welten" gibt es jetzt schon. Oder wachsen die Alu-Rohre beim Bauern nebenan? Ich verstehe nicht, was das pseudo investigative Nachfragen hier bewirken soll? Will man einfach nur nach guter deutscher Manier "Skandal!" schreien?
> 
> @reflux Aus welchen Grund sollten Sie den bekommen?



"
Es bedeutet für mich "made by the Nicolai people" . Und genau das werden wir auch in Zukunft in unsere Bikes hineingravieren.

Unsere Ideale von Freundschaft , Respekt, Qualität und Passion für unsere Bikes werden nicht angetastet. Sie überwinden jedoch eine Grenze . Es geht mir um die Menschen, und nicht um die Fahne ."

Nach so einem Satz wäre alles andere für mich nicht denkbar. Gleiches Geld für gleiche Arbeit


----------



## MantaHai (29. Oktober 2017)

reflux schrieb:


> "
> Es bedeutet für mich "made by the Nicolai people" . Und genau das werden wir auch in Zukunft in unsere Bikes hineingravieren.
> 
> Unsere Ideale von Freundschaft , Respekt, Qualität und Passion für unsere Bikes werden nicht angetastet. Sie überwinden jedoch eine Grenze . Es geht mir um die Menschen, und nicht um die Fahne ."
> ...



Ich frage nächste Woche nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (29. Oktober 2017)




----------



## freetourer (29. Oktober 2017)

reflux schrieb:


> "
> Es bedeutet für mich "made by the Nicolai people" . Und genau das werden wir auch in Zukunft in unsere Bikes hineingravieren.
> 
> Unsere Ideale von Freundschaft , Respekt, Qualität und Passion für unsere Bikes werden nicht angetastet. Sie überwinden jedoch eine Grenze . Es geht mir um die Menschen, und nicht um die Fahne ."
> ...



Meinst Du denn Brutto oder Netto?


----------



## reflux (29. Oktober 2017)

freetourer schrieb:


> Meinst Du denn Brutto oder Netto?



aus persönlichen Interesse ist natürlich Netto interessant, da ich dann mehr über die bosnischen Sozialabgaben lernen würde.

Meine Frage bezog sich auf das Bruttogehalt, da damit natürlich der Vergleich leichter ist, ob er für die deutschen und bosnischen Arbeiter das selbe ausgibt oder damit Geld eingespart wird.

An die Intelligencrew aka Meme-Poster oder "nicht schon wieder" Kommentierer. Spart euch eure Internetgenervtheit. Wenn ihr Nicolai-Verteiger ohne wenn und aber seid fahrt lieber eure Räder oder postet Fotos davon.
Ich hatte selber schon 4 Nicolais und mag die Räder. 

Ich komme aus Hannover, war schon mehrmals bei Nicolai und mag die Räder.

Dennoch interessiert mich die Vereinbarkeit von Aussagen zu Firmenphilosophien und Gehalt für Fachkräfte, die nicht in DE für N arbeiten. 

Unabhängig davon hab ich kein Problem damit, dass die Räder nicht alle in Lübbrechten gebaut werden ...


----------



## Helius-FR (29. Oktober 2017)

reflux schrieb:


> ...fahrt lieber eure Räder oder postet Fotos davon.
> Ich hatte selber schon 4 Nicolais und mag die Räder...



Nicolai Nr. 4.


----------



## trailterror (29. Oktober 2017)

Ich denk jeder hat das recht, im sinne der transparenz und aufklärung, hier fragen zu stellen und als kunde sollte man auch erwarten dürfen, dass man bis zu einem gewisse grade antworten erhält! Natürlich ist der hersteller nicht verpflichtet über alles auskunft geben zu müssen und hat genauso das recht gewisse interne betriebsprozesse nicht preis zu geben.

Finde aber reflux frage legitim, auch wenn es möglicherweise keine antwort geben wird.

Ich finde es aber grundsätzlich sehr positiv wenn sich bürger im vorfeld über ein geschäftsmodell, über eine firmenphilosophie, über den background vom dienstleister informieren bevor sie diesen indirekt in seiner gesamten herangehensweise finanziell und unmittelbar unterstützen.

Deshalb @osbow kann ich deine augenscheinlich negative haltung bzgl nachfragern absolut nicht teilen.

Investigativer journalismus gehört gewürdigt und gelobt, da er oft missstände und beabsichtigte kapitalistische ausbeutung von multis an sozial schwachen menschen aufdeckt (im sinne der allgemeinheit) publik macht und so zumindest anschliessend den weg für thematischen austausch ebnet.

Vll würden ein paar wenige nicht (oder es sich zumindest 2x überlegen) bei „namhaften“ textilproduzenten kaufen, wenn sie über die fabrikumstände der arbeiter in bangladesch, indonesien oder sonstwo bescheid wüssten...

Zurück zum thema....

Ich gehe davon aus, dass der schweisser in bosnien weniger verdient, es sich für N finanziell also positiv auszahlt diesen weg zu gehn. Da der kunde aber auf MIG pocht, sucht man nun einen weg wie (teil)herstellung im ausland rechtlich mit dem made in germany siegel vereinbar ist.

Wenn man das alles transparent, ehrlich, im rechtlichen rahmen und ohne ausbeutung der angestellten dort durchführt, so find ich das im rahmen.

Diese erwartung habe ich aber auch an die jungs und mädels von N und hab diesbezüglich auch vertrauen in die firma!

Veränderungen sind wohl unausweichlich geworden (was ich verstehen kann), dennoch kann man mit sozialem gedankengut (neben rein kapitalistischen) nen besonderen stellenwert beibehalten, wenn man nicht zu gierig wird und seine wurzeln nicht vergisst.

Viel glück auf euren neuen pfaden


----------



## freetourer (29. Oktober 2017)

trailterror schrieb:


> ....
> Investigativer journalismus gehört gewürdigt und gelobt, da er oft missstände und beabsichtigte kapitalistische ausbeutung von multis an sozial schwachen menschen aufdeckt (im sinne der allgemeinheit) publik macht und so zumindest anschliessend den weg für thematischen austausch ebnet.
> 
> Vll würden ein paar wenige nicht (oder es sich zumindest 2x überlegen) bei „namhaften“ textilproduzenten kaufen, wenn sie über die fabrikumstände der arbeiter in bangladesch, indonesien oder sonstwo bescheid wüssten...
> ...



Dem würde ich so zustimmen.

Von der Redaktion von mtb-news ist in der Richtung sicher nichts zu erwarten - da werden lieber Teile/Rahmen/Bekleidung abgestaubt, eine Saison lang durch die Gegend gefahren und nachher vermeintliche Testberichte geschrieben. 

Letztlich darf sich eine Firma, die eben mit gewissen Ansprüchen und einem gewissen Image wirbt, nicht beschweren, wenn Kunden ebendiese Ansprüche auch erfüllt sehen wollen.


----------



## osbow (29. Oktober 2017)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich vermute ja man versucht bei N grad einen weg zu finden, wie man das MIG siegel mit teilprozessarbeiten ausserhalb von deutschland kombinieren kann


Das, mein lieber @trailterror ist eine Vermutung und hat nichts mit kritischen Nachfragen zu tun. Somit habe ich das Gefühl, dass hier absichtlich nach dem Haar in der Suppe gesucht wird. 

@reflux Deine Einstellung finde ich ja sehr sympathisch. Aber wenn du etwas weiter denkst, dann auch ziemlich ungerecht, oder? Meinst du nicht, dass der bosnische Kollege der das gleiche Gehalt des deutschen Kollegen erhält, am Ende über mehr finanzielle Mittel verfügt weil die Lebenshaltungskosten in Bosnien vielfaches geringer sind als hier bei uns?


----------



## trailterror (30. Oktober 2017)

Du interpretierst die sachlage halt als „haar in der suppe“, ich deute das thema als ein viel grundlegenderes (gesellschaftliches) thema...


----------



## reflux (30. Oktober 2017)

osbow schrieb:


> Das, mein lieber @trailterror ist eine Vermutung und hat nichts mit kritischen Nachfragen zu tun. Somit habe ich das Gefühl, dass hier absichtlich nach dem Haar in der Suppe gesucht wird.
> 
> @reflux Deine Einstellung finde ich ja sehr sympathisch. Aber wenn du etwas weiter denkst, dann auch ziemlich ungerecht, oder? Meinst du nicht, dass der bosnische Kollege der das gleiche Gehalt des deutschen Kollegen erhält, am Ende über mehr finanzielle Mittel verfügt weil die Lebenshaltungskosten in Bosnien vielfaches geringer sind als hier bei uns?



Ich sehe als Ausganslage und auch Grundlage für das Wort "Gerechtigkeit" in Bezug auf Gehalt den Standort des Unternehmens. Nicolai musste vorher auch mit den Gehältern eines Schweißers in Deutschlang kalkulieren. Wenn jetzt zu einem geringeren Lohn im Ausland produziert wird, kann mit weniger Kosten mehr produziert werden (Kapitalismus mal hin oder her, mir geht es in dem Fall um die Vermittlung einer Firmen Ethik, die für mich damit nicht so völlig vereinbar wäre [auch wenn der Sachverhalt natürlich noch nicht geklärt ist, ich muss aber gestehen, dass ich nicht an das Gute im Menschen(Kapitalisten) glaube]Und nochmal, ich mag den Hof in Lübbrechtsen, ich glaube auch, dass die Leute da angenehme Bedingungen haben und es ein nettes Miteinander gibt. Vermutlich geht man aber auch zu Nicolai in dem Wissen, dass man in der Industrie besser verdient). Eine Diskussion darüber wer höhere Lebensunterhaltungskosten hat maße ich mir nicht an. Vermutlich sind diese zwar geringer, aber auch bei weitaus weniger Luxus als in Deutschland...


----------



## Helius-FR (30. Oktober 2017)

reflux schrieb:


> ...Nicolai musste vorher auch mit den Gehältern eines Schweißers in Deutschlang kalkulieren. Wenn jetzt zu einem geringeren Lohn im Ausland produziert wird, kann mit weniger Kosten mehr produziert werden...



Es is ja nicht so das das Material nach Bosnien Gebeamt wird und Rahmen wieder zurück.
Da wird der (Eventuell) Günstigere Arbeitslohn wieder durch Transport und Logistik Aufgefressen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (30. Oktober 2017)

Da kann aber auch keiner was dazu; schon garnicht der Endkunde der bislang für „Made in Germany“ entsprechend gelöhnt hat und dazu auch bereit war; jetzt ändert sich nichts am Preis; aber es ist auch nichts mehr wie es war.


----------



## codit (30. Oktober 2017)

Die Diskussion hier hat schon Ihre Berichtigung. Aber (wie @3K-Power eben wieder) am Preis festmachen sollte man die Geschichte nicht. Ein Produkt aus Asien kann schon auch mal gleich teuer / teurer sein als MadeInGermany. Bei Bike-Rahmen denke ich da an Trek oder Liteville.

Ich schwör auf N wegen Qualität und Service, Preis ist mir da nicht soo wichtig.


----------



## 3K-Power (30. Oktober 2017)

Ich persönlich mache da nichts am Preis fest. 

Aber zum einen stand ja der gleiche Preis im Raum als wäre der Rahmen in D gefertigt; nur würden dann auch noch Kosten für Transport etc. anfallen. Gut wenns die Kapazität in D nicht hergibt das alles hier zu erträglichen Lieferzeiten zu realisieren, dann wird’s wohl so sein müssen.

Andererseits überlege ich persönlich, was bei N ein Alu Hardtailrahmen kostet und was andere Hersteller aufrufen; sind wa bei 1/4 des Preises. Kann am Ende nicht mehr und nicht weniger; muss man aber erst mal ausgeben wollen. Da würd ICH mir lieber nen Stahlrahmen als Anfertigung holen. ...im Bezug auf die Exklusivität durch eben die Feritigung ausschließlich in D, welche dann für mein Empfinden etwas leidet wenns ausgelagert werden würde.


----------



## pratt (31. Oktober 2017)

Die Frästeile sind viel Aufwendiger bei Nicolai und gefräst wird in Deutschland.
Zur Produktion im Ausland muss man nicht nur die Transportkosten zählen. 
Sind die Arbeiter dort gleich produktiv wie in Deutschland?
Was ist bei Qualitätsproblemen? Ich kann mir Vorstellen das mancher in Ausland geschweißter Rahmen vor der Montage aussortiert wurde.
Ein großes Problem ist die Kommunikation und Qualitätsüberwachung auf diese Distanz. Ich vermute, dass Nicolai sich das ein wenig einfacher vorgestellt hat und jetzt die Produktion wieder zurück nach Deutschland zurücknimmt.
Jetzt in größere Hallen umzuziehen finde ich ein logischer Schritt, das habe ich mit meinem Betrieb 2010 auch erlebt und als sehr gut empfunden. 
Wenn man mehr Platz hat kann man viel effektiver produzieren und so die Investitionskosten wieder rein holen.


----------



## MantaHai (31. Oktober 2017)

Ich finde es gut, dass sich die Diskussion versachlicht hat!


----------



## Hammer-Ali (31. Oktober 2017)

Also ich als Außenstehender (ich nix Nicolai, weder im Besitz noch geplant) finde so einige vorgebrachte Argumente doch recht schräge. 

Okay, Nicolai hat bisher die Rahmen in Deutschland selber geschweißt, womit " Made in Germany" erfüllt und für so manchen der Preisaufschlag gerechtfertigt erscheint. Nun, nachdem auch ein ausländischer Standort mit einbezogen wurde, bewerten hier so einige Nicolai neu. Was ich bezogen auf die dort deutlich geringeren Lohnkosten auch noch nachvollziehen kann. 

Aber mir persönlich geht "Made in Germany" doch so ziemlich am Allerwertesten vorbei, solange die Arbeitsbedingungen sozialverträglich sind. Was in den üblichen fernöstlichen Produktionsländern wohl auf absehbarer Zeit ein Fremdwort bleibt, aber bei der Auslagerung von Nicolai wohl kein Thema ist.


----------



## reflux (1. November 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Es is ja nicht so das das Material nach Bosnien Gebeamt wird und Rahmen wieder zurück.
> Da wird der (Eventuell) Günstigere Arbeitslohn wieder durch Transport und Logistik Aufgefressen.




Ich würde mal ganz stark behaupten, dass eine Standortverlegung nur ins Ausland stattfindet, wenn es finanziell Sinn macht. Als ob eine Firma ihre Produktion ins Ausland verlegen würde um dann die selben oder Kosten zu haben ... das ist schon beim Schreiben so absurd


----------



## Helius-FR (1. November 2017)

reflux schrieb:


> Ich würde mal ganz stark behaupten, dass eine Standortverlegung nur ins Ausland stattfindet, wenn es finanziell Sinn macht. Als ob eine Firma ihre Produktion ins Ausland verlegen würde um dann die selben oder Kosten zu haben ... das ist schon beim Schreiben so absurd


Oder man hier keine Fachkräfte (Schweißer) findet.
Aber sie haben jetzt ja einen Schweißer Gefunden.


----------



## Enrico_Palazzo (2. November 2017)

Was ja hier für völlig unmöglich gehalten wurde. Verrückt. Aber wen interessiert schon das Geschwätz von gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (2. November 2017)

Enrico_Palazzo schrieb:


> Was ja hier für völlig unmöglich gehalten wurde. Verrückt. Aber wen interessiert schon das Geschwätz von gestern


Zu dem Zeitpunkt als BH geplant wurde, war Benni noch nicht gefunden worden. Außerdem befindet er sich in der Ausbildung. Daher wurde keine Fachkraft gefunden, sondern nur eine mögliche zukünftige.


----------



## Enrico_Palazzo (2. November 2017)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Zu dem Zeitpunkt als BH geplant wurde, war Benni noch nicht gefunden worden. Außerdem befindet er sich in der Ausbildung. Daher wurde keine Fachkraft gefunden, sondern nur eine mögliche zukünftige.


Klar soweit, aber auch das war ja unmöglich.


----------



## oliverjung (2. November 2017)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Zu dem Zeitpunkt als BH geplant wurde, war Benni noch nicht gefunden worden. Außerdem befindet er sich in der Ausbildung. Daher wurde keine Fachkraft gefunden, sondern nur eine mögliche zukünftige.



Interessante Entwicklung....nun wird zumindest teilweise wieder zurück verlagert. Es ist eben doch was anderes wenn z. B. Mifa seine Produktion nach Polen verlagert als wenn das Nicolai macht, eine Firma die meiner Ansicht nach AUCH durch das "Made in Germany" groß geworden ist. Das "Made by XXX" findet man inzwischen bei jeder Billigfirma, wo das dann hergestellt wurde kann sich jeder mit gesunden Menschenverstand denken....

Und das jetzt ein neuer Azubi eingestellt wurde finde ich eine noch bessere Entwicklung, macht mir Nicolai wieder ein wenig sympathischer und zeigt doch, dass es möglich ist sofern man es will. Ich hatte ja mal ein paar Posts vorher angeregt lieber einem Flüchtling in Lübbrechtsen eine Chance zu geben als einfach nach Bosnien zu verlagern.

Warum dieses Umdenken jetzt bei Nicolai stattgefunden hat werden wir wohl nie erfahren. Wie bereits oben erwähnt können es dann doch (zuvor unterschätzte) Probleme mit der Auslandsfertigung gewesen sein oder eben die Diskussion hier bei mtb-news. Es gibt eben doch noch ein paar Menschen die gerne viel Geld für ein Nicolai bezahlen wollen und denen ein "Made in Germany" nicht am "Allerwertesten vorbei" geht. Und alle die die Diskussion hier nervt, einfach raushalten und nicht mehr mitlesen....und schon ist alles gut .

Wie heisst es so schön auf der Nicolai HP *"Unser Firmensitz befindet sich im beschaulichen Lübbrechtsen, eingebettet in Felder, Wiesen und Berge. Ein umgebautes Bauernhaus des 19. Jahrhunderts ist unsere Schaltzentrale. In unscheinbarer Atmosphäre, mit Detailversessenheit, hoher Handwerks- und Schweißkunst, der Erfahrung leidenschaftlicher Biker sowie der gewissen Extra Liebe bauen wir hier einige der besten Bike-Rahmen der Welt. 100 % made in QLF-tal. 100 % made in Germany."*
Bosnien wird da nicht erwähnt...ob das jetzt Etikettenschwindel ist wenn die Hardtails momentan in BH zugeschnitten und gepunktet" und "alle finalen Nähte in Lübbrechtssen gemacht werden". muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Warum eigentlich "momentan"? Wegen Produktionsengpässen in Bosnien oder wg der Diskussion hier? Ich hoffe mal nicht, daß wieder zurückverlagert wird sobald es hier ruhiger geworden ist ...

Für mich passt die Geschichte 5 kEUR für einen Rahmen bezahlen und dann Produktion in ein Billiglohnland (das ist Bosnien nun mal) zu verlagern (egal ob bestehende oder zusätzliche Kapazitäten) einfach nicht zusammen. Und wenn dann hier manche anführen, die Verlagerung hätte nichts mit den günstigeren Löhnen zu tun ....warum wurde nicht in die Schweiz, Dänemark, Holland oder Österreich verlagert? Ist näher und ausgebildete Schweißer gibt es auch da.

Und noch eine Entwicklung gefällt mir genauso wie @MantaHai: Endlich wieder eine sachliche Diskussion!


----------



## Ritzibi (30. Dezember 2018)

Na dann grabe ich das hier mal aus
Wo werden jetzt die aktuellen Hardtail Rahmen geschweißt?
Z.b mein gerade bestellter Argon GTB Rahmen?


----------



## MantaHai (30. Dezember 2018)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Na dann grabe ich das hier mal aus
> Wo werden jetzt die aktuellen Hardtail Rahmen geschweißt?
> Z.b mein gerade bestellter Argon GTB Rahmen?


Ruf doch einfach bei Nicolai an und frag nach...


----------



## ruppidog (30. Dezember 2018)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Wo werden jetzt die aktuellen Hardtail Rahmen geschweißt?
> Z.b mein gerade bestellter Argon GTB Rahmen?



Auf Schweissplatz 2 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzibi (30. Dezember 2018)

ruppidog schrieb:


> Auf Schweissplatz 2 ...


Das bedeutet?


----------



## Helius-FR (31. Dezember 2018)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Na dann grabe ich das hier mal aus
> Wo werden jetzt die aktuellen Hardtail Rahmen geschweißt?
> Z.b mein gerade bestellter Argon GTB Rahmen?



Alles wieder Made in Germany


----------



## Ritzibi (31. Dezember 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Alles wieder Made in Germany



Ah ja, weiß man warum?


----------



## Feanor90 (31. Dezember 2018)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Ah ja, weiß man warum?


Hast du diesen Theard hier gelesen? Anscheinend nicht....die Antwort auf deine Frage wurde 3 bis 4 Seiten vorher beantwortet.... Also ist es nicht notwendig das Ganze jetzt nochmal zu besprechen...


----------



## Ritzibi (31. Dezember 2018)

Feanor90 schrieb:


> Hast du diesen Theard hier gelesen? Anscheinend nicht....die Antwort auf deine Frage wurde 3 bis 4 Seiten vorher beantwortet.... Also ist es nicht notwendig das Ganze jetzt nochmal zu besprechen...


Uups,

tatsächlich hatte ich den Thread hier kpl. gelesen, aber anscheinend, bedingt durch eine gewisse Informationsüberflutung, das wichtigste übersehen.

Sorry


----------



## trailterror (31. Dezember 2018)

Kein stress


----------



## ufp (31. Dezember 2018)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Uups,
> 
> tatsächlich hatte ich den Thread hier kpl. gelesen, aber anscheinend, bedingt durch eine gewisse Informationsüberflutung, das wichtigste übersehen.


Aber wenn es Nicolai so wichtig wäre oder sie es als Alleinstellungsmerkmal bzw als Besonderheit herausstreichen würden, dann hätten sie es ruhig auf die Firmenseite schreiben können.

Anscheinend ist es ihnen nicht so wichtig; daher kann man ruhig auch wo anders einkaufen , wo man auch nicht so genau weiß , wo die Rahmen herkommen .


----------



## dek (31. Dezember 2018)

Alles Schwachsinn...

Es ist der gleiche Rahmen aus dem gleichen Material mit den gleichen hohen Anforderungen gebaut. Von mir aus hätten sie Mads in Germany auch weiter drauf schreiben können. Gemerkt hättet ihr das eh nicht.

Typisch Deutsch...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2019)

DEK schrieb:


> Alles Schwachsinn...
> 
> Es ist der gleiche Rahmen aus dem gleichen Material mit den gleichen hohen Anforderungen gebaut. Von mir aus hätten sie Mads in Germany auch weiter drauf schreiben können. Gemerkt hättet ihr das eh nicht.
> 
> Typisch Deutsch...



Ist deine Aussage dann typisch ausländisch...naja, kriminell ist sie auf  

G.


----------

